# AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?



## Tim1974 (17. Juli 2018)

*AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Hallo,

ich möchte mal kurz fragen, ob jemand hier den Wraith Prism Kühler oder den Wraith Max verwendet und was ihr von diesem haltet?

Besonders beschäftigt mich diese Klammerbefestigung und ich traue der Stabilität, vorallem des Plastikrententionmoduls auf den Boards nicht so recht.
Ist diese Befestigung definitiv weniger stabil als die Verschraubung eines AMD Wraith Spire oder eines Noctua NH U12S SE AM4?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## onlygaming (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung?*

Tim...... wie weit geht das denn noch, du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft das Intel oder AMD einen Kühler auf den Markt bringt der im Betrieb die CPU zerstört oder einfach abfällt. 
Die Boxed Kühler sind zu hauf in OEM Systemen drin, das kann sich kein Hersteller erlauben.

Der Kühler wird OHNE Probleme halten.

Frage beantwortet, hätte man sich den Thread sparen können.


----------



## amdahl (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung?*

Wenn wirklich mal gekauft wird erwarte ich von Tim dass er alle Forennutzer zu einer Einweihungsparty einlädt. Mein Terminkalender sagt dass ich Mitte 2024 etwas freie Zeit habe, das dürfte in etwa hinkommen. Ich kann einen glutenfreien Nudelsalat mitbringen.


----------



## Tolotos66 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung?*

Vllt wurde ja der Account von Tim gehackt und wir sind völlig ahnungslos 
Gruß T.


----------



## Tim1974 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Also wenn ich dann alle zur einer Einweihungsparty einladen müßte, würde ich sicher nie was kaufen... 

Ich hab das Thema nun etwas erweitert, vorhin war es zu eng formuliert, ich möchte gerne nochmal die Alternative durch gehen, vielleicht kommt ja noch ein ganz neuer Vorschlag.

Schade fand ich auch, daß anscheinend niemand hier einen Ryzen7-2700(X) mit boxed-Kühler betreibt, denn niemand wollte mir einen Wert schätzen, den die CPU bei Prime95 SmallFFTs mit dem boxed-Kühler erreichen wird und Prozessorarchitektur meinte in einem anderen Thread, um die 90°C wären doch nicht gesund für die CPU, wenn ich ihn da richtig verstanden habe (ist ja nicht immer ganz einfach bei seinem Schreibstil ).

Nehmen wir mal ein konkretes Beispiel um das Temperaturen schätzen einfacher zu machen und gehen vom Corsair Carbide 300R Gehäuse aus, vorne ein ansaugender Lüfter 120 oder 140mm, hinten ein absaugender 120mm, oben zwei absaugende 140mm, dazu im Versuchsaufbau:

a) Ryzen7-2700 mit Wraith Spire
b) Ryzen7-2700 mit Noctua NH U12S SE-AM4
c) Ryzen7-2700 mit Noctua NH D15 SE-AM4
d) Ryzen7-2700X mit Wraith Prism
e) Ryzen7-2700X mit Noctua NH U12 SE-AM4
f) Ryzen7-2700X mit Noctua NH D15 SE-AM4

Alle diese Versuchsaufbauten sollen ohne eigenmächtiges OC, mit den default-Einstellungen (die ja auch leichtes boardseitiges OC enthalten können) 60 Minuten non-stop mit Prime95 SmallFFTs (neuste Version) bei 30°C Raumtemperatur getestet werden, was würde man ungefähr für maximale Coretemperaturen erreichen?


----------



## Venom89 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Es gibt Tests Tim. Müssen wir jetzt wieder für dich suchen?


----------



## Tim1974 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Ich suche schon seit Tagen, aber exakt für den R7-2700 mit Wraith Spire hab ich keinen Test gefunden, der mir die Extremtemperaturen anzeigt, die bei Prime95 SmallFFTs erreicht werden, dazu die Lüfterdrehzahl.
Die Werte vom Ryzen5-2600X der den gleichen Kühler ohne RGB hat, reichen mir da nicht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> für den R7-2700 mit Wraith Spire hab ich keinen Test gefunden, .


Wo suchst Du denn:
R7-2700 mit Wraith Spire  Test - Google-Suche.


----------



## onlygaming (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wo suchst Du denn:
> R7-2700 mit Wraith Spire  Test - Google-Suche.


Anscheinend in den Gelben Seiten 

Ich sehe das Problem einfach wieder nicht, das tut zu 99% auch keiner hier.

Der Kühler wird die CPU Kühlen können, das jedoch nicht leise. Dann geierst du immer mach Prime95 Small FFT's. Warum? Spielst du den ganzen Tag Prime? Schönes Hobby 


Du wirst nie solch eine Last im Alltag haben (Jetzt komm mir nicht mit deinen 4K Videos die du konvertieren willst) auch mit AVX Nutzung nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Jetzt mal ein Vergleich, wenn man beispielweise den R7-2700X mit dem Wraith Prism oder alternativ dem Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced betreiben würde, wieviel Grad Unterschied würde das bei 16 Threads Prime95 SmallFFTs ungefähr machen?


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Liest du eigentlich auch mal die Links, die dir gegeben werden?
Da findest du den passenden Test zum Prism.
Nen Test zum Ben Nevis wirst wohl auch finden.
Aber warum Prime95?


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Natürlich schaue ich mir die Links an, aber das ich alles komplett lese und auch verstehe, kann ich leider nicht garantieren.

Prime95 SmallFFTs stellt den absoluten Worstcase dar, den ich kenne und ist damit der ultimative Test für die Leistungsfähigkeit des Kühlsystems, darum erwähne ich den immer wieder. Denn wenn die CPU dabei noch einigermaßen kühl bleibt, muß ich mir unter keinen anderen Bedingungen mehr Sorgen um die Temperatur der CPU machen.
Mir würde es reichen, wenn die CPU nach 60 Minuten SmallFFTs nicht mehr als maximal ca. 70-75°C heiß wird, bei sagen wir mal 30°C Raumtemperatur.


----------



## compisucher (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Ich mache es mal kurz, da ich schon viele Kühler in der Hand gehabt habe.
Siehe Signatur, ich betreibe den  2700X mit dem mitgelieferten Wraith, er hat in etwas die gleiche Kühlleistung und die gleiche Lautheit unter Last, wie ein TrueSpirit oder Ben Nevis Adv.
Man hört ihn unter Last, wenn alles andere silent ist.
Mich stört es nicht und dagegen muss man sich im Zweifel eben so was wie den Brocken 3 oder ein BQ! Teil holen.
Und bevor die Frage kommt, nein ich habe den 2700x nicht übertaktet, weil Aufwand/Nutzen sinnfrei.
Bei den zweifellos sehr guten Noctua kann ich nicht mitreden, da beschränkt sich mein Wissen auf die allseits bekannten Artikel, weil ich die Farbe von denen soooo häßlich finde, das so was in meinen PC neverever reinkommt.

Ach so Montage:
Die Wraiths sind sehr stabil mit 4 *Feder-Schrauben und Überdrehschutz fixiert, m. E. mit die einfachste Montageart überhaupt.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Aber der Wraith Prism des 2700X hat doch leider keine Verschraubung, da sind doch diese Klammern fürs Rententionmodul drann! 

Übertakten würde ich auch nicht eigenmächtig wollen, wenn aber das Board den Allcore-Turbo weit ausfährt, weil die Kühlung eben gut ist und so alles stabil bei einer gesunden Spannung läuft, hätte ich auch nichts dagegen.
Ich möchte aber einen CPU-Kühler, der auch bei gut 30°C Raumtemperatur noch verhindern kann, daß die CPU ihren Turbotakt senken muß, nichtmal bei Prime95 SmallFFTs, mehr als 70-75°C will ich da nicht sehen.


----------



## compisucher (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Ach sooo, .... 
Ja, da  sind Klammern, und die halten super, vor allem kann man den Kühler easy-peasy aus welchen notwendigen  Gründen auch immer relativ leicht entfernen, das Modul hat aber die Schrauben... 

Da ich mit Prime95 weder arbeite noch spiele, kann ich nur "hypothetisch" drauf antworten.

Mein persönlicher "Testparcours" ist seit Erscheinen Metro Redux.
Bei allen Grafik-Reglern Vollausschlag nach rechts unter WHQD und mit der KFA² GTX 1080 aus meinem Daddel-PC liefert der 2700x minimum  um die 110 FPS und wir nie wärmer als ca. 65° bei normaler Raumtemp. (20°) mit dem Wraith.
Relativ häufig kommt man da ins GPU-Limit...

Tja, 30° Raumtemperatur hört sich nach Dachgeschoss oder guter Heizung an.
Bei deinen Wunschwerten  bleibt dir vermutlich gar nichts anderes übrig, als so was wie ein Noctua-Teil oder DarkRock Pro 4 einzubauen...


----------



## Venom89 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Übertakten würde ich auch nicht eigenmächtig wollen, wenn aber das Board den Allcore-Turbo weit ausfährt, weil die Kühlung eben gut ist und so alles stabil bei einer gesunden Spannung läuft, hätte ich auch nichts dagegen.
> Ich möchte aber einen CPU-Kühler, der auch bei gut 30°C Raumtemperatur noch verhindern kann, daß die CPU ihren Turbotakt senken muß, nichtmal bei Prime95 SmallFFTs, mehr als 70-75°C will ich da nicht sehen.



Bei 30 Grad Umgebungstemperatur + Prime (als Hinweis Blender ist ähnlich heizend)
Maximal 70-75 Grad? 
Das wird nichts. 

Shadow Rock 2 auf 2600x 
30min Prime bei ca 26 Grad Raumtemperatur.
~72 Grad.

Vergiss endlich Prime. Das ist absoluter Quatsch. Deine Traum-Temperaturen + deine Angst vor schweren Kühlern, passen nunmal nicht zusammen.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Vergiss endlich Prime. Das ist absoluter Quatsch. Deine Traum-Temperaturen + deine Angst vor schweren Kühlern, passen nunmal nicht zusammen.



Damit hast du in der Tat recht, darum hab ich mir ja ein Gehäuse mit horizontal ausgerichtetem Mainboard heraus gesucht (Coolermaster HAF XB Evo), da brauche ich mir bei einem 1,35 kg Kühler dann hoffentlich keinerlei Sorgen mehr zu machen, weil dieser ja auf dem Board aufliegt.

Darum wäre ich schon bereit den Noctua NH D15 SE-AM4 zu nehmen, der sollte doch selbst mit nur einem Lüfter meine Temperaturvorgaben beim verlöteten R7-2700X erfüllen, oder etwas nicht?


----------



## Venom89 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Damit hast du in der Tat recht, darum hab ich mir ja ein Gehäuse mit horizontal ausgerichtetem Mainboard heraus gesucht (Coolermaster HAF XB Evo), da brauche ich mir bei einem 1,35 kg Kühler dann hoffentlich keinerlei Sorgen mehr zu machen, weil dieser ja auf dem Board aufliegt.



Das tut sich nichts, ob jetzt horizontal oder vertikal die Belastung bleibt bestehen.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Darum wäre ich schon bereit den Noctua NH D15 SE-AM4 zu nehmen, der sollte doch selbst mit nur einem Lüfter meine Temperaturvorgaben beim verlöteten R7-2700X erfüllen, oder etwas nicht?



Bei 30 Grad Zimmertemperatur bezweifel ich das


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Aber wenn das Board liegt, liegt auch der Kühler auf den 4 Plastikhülsen unter den Mountingbrücken und dem Sockel selbst auf, also 5 Auflagepunkte verteilt über eine relative Breite, wenn er am vertikal ausgerichteten Board hängt, geht fast das ganze Gewicht auf die Schraublöcher im Board.
Wenn liegend nicht besser wäre, warum wird dann immer geraten den Rechner liegend zu transportieren?

Aber ich werd den D15 eh nicht nehmen, sondern den U14S, der ist mal eben ca. 400 Gramm leichter und kühlt vermutlich kaum spürbar schlechter, verringert die Belastung noch weiter.
Außerdem ist die stehende Position des Kühlers auf dem Board ein Vorteil für die Kühlleistung, gegenüber der Montage im Towergehäuse.

Edit:
Arghh, ist lese gerade das meine RAM-Module ca. 5,5cm hoch sind, das Maximum beim U14S wären aber 6,5cm und dann würde der 14cm-Lüfter vermutlich schon zu weit nach oben ragen und die 18cm Gesamthöhe übersteigen. Also bleibt es beim D15 oder D15S mit nur einem Lüfter in der Mitte, denn dann gibt es: 
1. beim RAM keine Probleme, weil der Lüfter dann in der Mitte weit davon weg ist und ganz unten sitzen kann und dadurch
2. keine Probleme mit der Gesamthöhe und
3. kühlt er nur so die VRMs hinterm Sockel mit, denn wenn er weit oben sitzt pustet er denen nur über den Kopf.


----------



## CastorTolagi (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

@compisucher
Hast du mal einen Ben Nevis auf ein AM4 Board geschraubt ---- ähh ich mein geklammert?
Und kannst Tim ein paar Anekdoten davon erzählen?
Ich muss ja langsam sagen - dagegen ist die Montage eines Dark Rock Pro die reinste Freude.

Hardware-Montage erfordert keinen großen Kraftaufwand - haben sie gesagt.
Es ist ein Stecksystem - haben sie gesagt.   

Oh und die Freude wenn man ihn wieder demontieren muss....*träum*


----------



## Krolgosh (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

So vom Verhältnis Kühlleistung/Gewicht wäre für dich wohl eine Wasserkühlung immer noch das Non-Plus-Ultra.


----------



## compisucher (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



CastorTolagi schrieb:


> @compisucher
> Hast du mal einen Ben Nevis auf ein AM4 Board geschraubt ---- ähh ich mein geklammert?
> Und kannst Tim ein paar Anekdoten davon erzählen?
> Ich muss ja langsam sagen - dagegen ist die Montage eines Dark Rock Pro die reinste Freude.
> ...



 Der Ben Nevis ist seeehr schlecht montierbar und praktisch nicht mehr demontierbar, gab hierzu ja auch schon Threads dazu...der Advanced geht (gerade noch), ist aber auch noch eine Lösung für Akrobaten + Feinwerkzeugspezialisten.

Beim DRP 3 (vier hatte ich noch nicht) brauche ICH drei-vier Hände oder meine bessere Hälfte, die augenrollend die Backplate + MB festhält, während ich von vorne mit meinen Wurstfingern rumfrickle...

Drum sach ich ja, die Wraiths sind m. E.und im Vergleich zu manchen "Kaufempfehlungen" sehr gut zu montieren. 
Gut gelöst finde ich den Brocken 3 mit dem mitgelieferten ultralangen Schrauber.


----------



## CastorTolagi (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Dankeschön - wollte nur, dass das nicht untergeht.

Wir wollen Tim ja schließlich unsere beste Unterstützung bieten - wenn dann 2077 ein Rechner gekauft wird


----------



## amdahl (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Was die Kühlermontage angeht geht meiner Meinung nach nichts über Sockel 2011(-3). Einfach von oben draufschrauben, fertig.
Wurde diese Option überhaupt berücksichtigt? Ich meine, es gibt verlötete CPUs, das Substrat ist dick, AVX2 ist an Bord, die single-core Leistung stimmt spätestens dann wenn man übertaktet und 8 Kerne+SMT sind kein Problem. Eigentlich die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.
Oh halt, ist ja von Intel  Ha: CPU und Board gebraucht kaufen, dann wird Intel definitiv nicht unterstützt und sieht keinen Cent von deinem Geld.


----------



## Venom89 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber wenn das Board liegt, liegt auch der Kühler auf den 4 Plastikhülsen unter den Mountingbrücken und dem Sockel selbst auf, also 5 Auflagepunkte verteilt über eine relative Breite, wenn er am vertikal ausgerichteten Board hängt, geht fast das ganze Gewicht auf die Schraublöcher im Board.
> Wenn liegend nicht besser wäre, warum wird dann immer geraten den Rechner liegend zu transportieren?



Beim Transport entsteht ja auch eine ganz andere Belastung. Durch Schwingungen usw.
Wenn der Rechner steht spielt das keine Rolle. Die Belastung wird durch die Backplate gleichmäßig verteilt, ist also nahezu identisch, egal ob nun das Mainboard horizontal oder vertikal montierst.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber ich werd den D15 eh nicht nehmen, sondern den U14S, der ist mal eben ca. 400 Gramm leichter und kühlt vermutlich kaum spürbar schlechter, verringert die Belastung noch weiter.



Der nh-d15 ist gerade bei geringen Drehzahlen im Vorteil.




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Außerdem ist die stehende Position des Kühlers auf dem Board ein Vorteil für die Kühlleistung, gegenüber der Montage im Towergehäuse.



Vorteil? Nö.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Edit:
> Arghh, ist lese gerade das meine RAM-Module ca. 5,5cm hoch sind, das Maximum beim U14S wären aber 6,5cm und dann würde der 14cm-Lüfter vermutlich schon zu weit nach oben ragen und die 18cm Gesamthöhe übersteigen. Also bleibt es beim D15 oder D15S mit nur einem Lüfter in der Mitte, denn dann gibt es:
> 1. beim RAM keine Probleme, weil der Lüfter dann in der Mitte weit davon weg ist und ganz unten sitzen kann und dadurch
> 2. keine Probleme mit der Gesamthöhe und
> 3. kühlt er nur so die VRMs hinterm Sockel mit, denn wenn er weit oben sitzt pustet er denen nur über den Kopf.



Mit dem geplanten Lüfter oben wird das alles nicht passen. Scheiß Gehäuse


----------



## Tim1974 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Ok, ich seh schon, ich muß mit dem Gehäuse umdenken, vielleicht geh ich doch wieder zu einem normalen Tower-Gehäuse über, denn wenn ich oben keinen Lüfter rein bekomme, müßte ja lediglich ein 120mm Hecklüfter, den ich auch erstmal noch montieren muß, alles ablüften.

Danke für die Tips!


----------



## compisucher (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ok, ich seh schon, ich muß mit dem Gehäuse umdenken, vielleicht geh ich doch wieder zu einem normalen Tower-Gehäuse über, denn wenn ich oben keinen Lüfter rein bekomme, müßte ja lediglich ein 120mm Hecklüfter, den ich auch erstmal noch montieren muß, alles ablüften.


So schaut es aus...
In der Tat machst du dir auch m. E. zu viele Gedanken, auch im Parallelthread bzgl. einem recht exotischem Desktopgehäuses.
So ein Case mag bei einem 2. oder 3. PC oder LAN-Knecht oder besonders engen Platzverhältnissen oder muss in die Wohnzimmerschrankwand immer eine gute Daseinsberechtigung haben.
Aber so weit ich das mitbekommen habe, brauchst du ja erst mal EINEN gut funktionierenden Hauptrechner.

Es liegt nahe, eine Prioritätenliste abzuarbeiten:
1. fixes Budget
2. best price for the best stuff
3. Verbaubarkeit gemäß meinem eigenen Können
4. Alltagstauglichkeit für meine Bedürfnisse

Eine Haltbarkeit von Artikeln beim PC von 10 oder 20 Jahren (Case-Thread) ist alleine deswegen praktisch unerfüllbar, weil keine Sau weiß, wie ein PC in 10 oder 20 Jahren aussehen wird oder gar jetzige Komponenten überhaupt kompatibel sind..
Ein PC ist ein Alltagsgebrauchsgegenstand wie eine Waschmaschine oder Kaffeemaschine.
Dat Ding muss jetzt und hier funktionieren, die persönlichen Bedürfnisse ausreichend befriedigen und man HOFFT, dass es in 3 oder 5 Jahren noch ausreicht/funktioniert...

Und wenn dann (hoffentlich) in naher Zukunft ein PC bei dir rumsteht, der alles befriedigend abdeckt, erst dann kannst du dir ernsthaft diese Gedanken machen , die du jetzt hast und dich in einem 2. experimental/bastel PC austoben.
Ansonsten wird der Traum-PC immer nur ein Traum-PC bleiben.
Und glaub mir, daddeln macht mehr Spass als nur darüber zu reden...

Nur meine Meinung...


----------



## Tim1974 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



iWebi schrieb:


> und darauf bist du nicht von ganz alleine gekommen?



Nein, ich hab nirgends die Angabe gefunden, das sich die Höhe des CPU-Kühlers verringern muß, wenn man einen Top-Lüfter einsetzt und in 15cm Höhe gibt es glaub ich kaum Towerkühler und selbst wenn, dann würde sich die Kühleroberseite und der Deckellüfter berühren, was auch nicht geht, also wäre 14,5cm besser nur 14cm das Maximum für den CPU-Kühler und sowas gibts dann nur als Top-Blow-Lösung oder Minitower mit 92cm-Lüftern, beides will ich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Dazu kann man nur eins sagen:
_*RTFM!*_


----------



## seahawk (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Array


----------



## Tim1974 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Mir wurde jetzt wieder an anderer Stelle vehement dazu geraten keinen Tower-Kühler zu nehmen, sondern stattdessen z.B. den Noctua NH C14S, weil dieser die Spawas viel besser mitkühlen könne, was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## tobse2056 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Solange du nicht extrem Übertakteten tust spielt es überhaupt keine Rolle, die SpaWas sind dafür ausgelegt.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Nur wenn ich eben nicht extrem übertakte, brauche ich dann die Kühlleistung eines Highend-Tower-Kühlers wie des Noctua NH D15?

Hat eigentlich mal jemand den Noctua NH C14S mit dem NH U14S verglichen? 
Ich denke mal, die sind in etwa gleich schwer und sehen sehr ähnlich aus, nur das der eine als Tower und er andere als Downblower ausgelegt ist, auch der Lüfter ist vermutlich der gleiche, wie fallen zwischen den beiden die Unterschiede bei der CPU-Kühlung und der Kühlung der Spawas aus?


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Google wird nicht mehr dein Freund glaube ich.
Noctuas flexibler Top-Flow-Kuhler NH-C14S im Test - Hardwareluxx


----------



## compisucher (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Sorry Tim1974, so lange du nicht exzessiv OC betreibst, ist ein Noctua Perlen vor die Säue.
Da das Übertakten eines Ryzen 2600x oder 2700x, Dank XFR und eh schon kurz vor "Kotzgrenze" ausgeliefert, kurz vor Sinnfrei ist, bedarf es weder "vergoldeter" SpaWas noch einen CPU-Kühler, der Eiszapfen produziert.
Nimm bei AMD irgend ein relativ günstiges X470 oder eines der neuen B450 Board, gutschnellgünstige dual-ranked Riegel wie die Viper, betreib das Teil am Anfang mit dem Wraith und wenn es dir zu laut wird, setzte so was wie Mugen 5 oder Brocken 3 drauf.
Das Ganze mit einer 500 GB Crucial oder Samsung und deiner GTX 1060 und fettig.
Intel das Gleiche in grün mit 8600k und meinethalben Aegis-Riegelchen - fettig, da könnte sich ein Noctua lohnen, wenn man ihn denn ausreizen kann.
Kommt egal wie mit normalgutgünstigen Artikel immer auf ca. 700 € ohne GPU + Case, ist eben so...


----------



## Tim1974 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Aber es soll ja eben auch leise sein...

Ich überlege jetzt wieder einfach nur den Noctua NH U12S SE-AM4 zu nehmen oder alternativ wirklich den NH C14S (mit nachbestellter AM4-Halterung), die Frage ist halt ob beide Kühler den 2700X mit vollem Turbotakt auf allen Kernen dauerhaft laufen lassen können?


----------



## Schaffe89 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Wenn es eh richtig silent sein soll, wieso in Gottes Namen steht dann im Threadtitel der Wraith Prism Kühler? Der ist nunmal nicht wirklich leise....
Langsam glaube ich dass ich zwischen diesen Fragen ein System des Nicht-Systems erkenne.
Maximale Verwirrung um die Threads in die Länge zu ziehen.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> die Frage ist halt ob beide Kühler den 2700X mit vollem Turbotakt auf allen Kernen dauerhaft laufen lassen können?



Wieso soll das die Frage sein, wenn selbst der Referenz das leisten kann??
Schau dir doch bei MF die Bewertungen an, der NHU U12S SE-AM4 reicht doch lockerst aus, der NHC14S auch.
Die Frage kannst du doch nicht wirklich ernst meinen. Wird dein Account von jemand anderem genutzt? Ich glaubs langsam.

Könnte auch fragen ob ein Chiller ausreicht den 2700x im Turbo zu halten.


----------



## Tim1974 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Also der 2700 kann den vollen Turbotakt wohl nicht halten, wenn alle Threads ausgelastet sind, bricht er wohl deutlich ein, ich meinte in einem Test auch gelesen zu haben, das die Hexacores da sehr viel taktstabiler bleiben, ich weiß allerdings nicht mehr, ob und wie weit der 2700X dann seinen Takt senkt, wenn er länger auf 16 Threads ausgelastet ist.

Jedenfalls wird er mit einem guten Aftermarket-Kühler definitiv schneller laufen als mit dem Wraith Prism, allerdings fraglich, ob sich dafür der Aufpreis lohnt. Nur ich will eben weder 85°C bei SmallFFTs, auch nicht im Sommer bei 30°C Raumtemperatur, noch will ich heftigen Lüfterlärm, das ist der Knackpunkt, warum ich hier nochmal nachgehakt habe.


----------



## onlygaming (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Tim, ich habe DAS Video was dich vom 2700X + Kühler überzeugen wird, alles andere ist Quatsch oder du spielst All day long Prime95. Vielleicht bietet Battlefield V ja einen Small FFT Modus, das wäre dann natürlich der Todesstoß für solch einen Boxed Kühler 

YouTube

82 Grad unter Vollauslastung finde ich voll okay für den Kühler.

Wo soll die CPU denn mit einem Aftermarket Kühler schneller laufen? 
Oh die JP Aufkleber an meinem Bobbycar bringen auch ganze 3,7 PS!!! 

Spaß bei Seite, du wirst die CPU SO selten so krass auslasten das der 2700X seinen Boost nicht halten kann, und selbst wenn er 100 Mhz niedriger taktet, was ist dann? Ist er dann gleich langsamer als dein P4 540?


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Der 2700 hält seinen Takt nur nicht, weil ihm dass 65W Korsett nicht mehr erlaubt.
Du willst also maximale Ruhe bei maximaler Kühlleistung, dann stell die ne ordentliche Wasserkühlung zusammen.
Und warum immer wieder Prime95, spielst du das den ganzen Tag?


----------



## Schaffe89 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Also der 2700 kann den vollen Turbotakt wohl nicht halten, wenn alle Threads ausgelastet sind



Wieso soll er den mit den beiden Kühlern nun nicht halten können?
Liest du überhaupt was ich schreibe? Deine Frage war ob die Kühler das leisten können. Antwort, ja locker. und jetzt gehts wieder um was völlig anderes.



> Jedenfalls wird er mit einem guten Aftermarket-Kühler definitiv schneller laufen als mit dem Wraith Prism,



Nö.




> allerdings fraglich, ob sich dafür der Aufpreis lohnt.



Dann willst du es jetzt also doch nicht leise haben? Alles klar.


----------



## onlygaming (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Der 2700 hält seinen Takt nur nicht, weil ihm dass 65W Korsett nicht mehr erlaubt.
> Du willst also maximale Ruhe bei maximaler Kühlleistung, dann stell die ne ordentliche Wasserkühlung zusammen.
> Und warum immer wieder Prime95, spielst du das den ganzen Tag?



Er will den Worstcase (Der niemals eintritt) ebenfalls abdecken und sich dann keine Sorgen mehr machen müssen. 
Haben sie in Tschernobyl damals auch versucht, dann hatten wir den Salat


----------



## Tim1974 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



onlygaming schrieb:


> Tim, ich habe DAS Video was dich vom 2700X + Kühler überzeugen wird, alles andere ist Quatsch oder du spielst All day long Prime95. Vielleicht bietet Battlefield V ja einen Small FFT Modus, das wäre dann natürlich der Todesstoß für solch einen Boxed Kühler
> 
> YouTube
> 
> 82 Grad unter Vollauslastung finde ich voll okay für den Kühler.



Das sind 3° unterhalb der kritischen Temperatur und ich gehe nicht davon aus, das in dem Video a) bei 30°C Raumtemperatur getestet wurde, noch b) Prime SmallFFTs noch c) längere Zeit in einem Gehäuse verbaut und d) ist mir der Lüfter mit Sicherheit zu laut, trotzdem ist es natürlich ein guter boxed-Kühler.



onlygaming schrieb:


> Wo soll die CPU denn mit einem Aftermarket Kühler schneller laufen?



Laut eines Tests gewinnt der R7-2700X mit einem guten Aftermarket-Kühler nochmal rund 100 MHz gegenüber dem Wraith Prism und er wird den Takt dann auch bei voller Auslastung weniger weit senken müssen. Klar ist das nicht spürbar, aber ich kaufe mir doch nicht so eine Highend-CPU um danach deren Leistung nicht voll ausreizen zu können.
Aber abgesehen von der Speed, wer möchte sich schon längere Zeit rund 3000 U/min eines Lüfters antun, wenn ein Aftermarket-Kühler nicht über 1500 U/min geht und trotzdem noch deutlich besser kühlt?


----------



## Schaffe89 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Keine Antwort auf Fragen, jedes mal wieder neue, Diskussion über den Wrath Prism der doch gar nicht in Frage kommt.
Langsam musst du dich mal wirklich fragen was der Mist  eigentlich soll.



> Laut eines Tests gewinnt der R7-2700X mit einem guten Aftermarket-Kühler nochmal rund 100 MHz gegenüber dem Wraith Prism und er wird den Takt dann auch bei voller Auslastung weniger weit senken müssen.



Das ist Messungenauigkeit, bei CB waren es damals 0,5%, mit dem Boxed, wem zu Teufel juckt das?
Voll ausreizen, wegen 0,5%?
Da du den Boxed ja eh nicht nehmen willst, weil zu laut wieso steht er dann immer wieder zur Debatte?
Du raubst wirklich jedem der hier gerne andere Leute berät die Zeit und versuchst immer wieder ihn von neuem zu veräppeln.
Anstatt dass User Leute beraten die wirklich Hilfe benötigen und sie auch annehmen, müssen sie sich mit dir rumschlagen.





> Aber abgesehen von der Speed, wer möchte sich schon längere Zeit rund 3000 U/min eines Lüfters antun, wenn ein Aftermarket-Kühler nicht übber 1500 U/min geht und trotzdem noch deutlich besser kühlt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was für Erkenntnisse um die Uhrzeit noch von dir kommen, ist wirklich wahnsinn.
Du wirst nie ein System kaufen, diese Kaufberatungen sind zu 99% reine Schikane.


----------



## onlygaming (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Du hättest dir dieses kleine Video wo sogar die anfängersichere Installation des Kühlers gezeigt wird auch anschauen oder zumindest kurz reinschauen können.

A) Handelt es sich um Vollauslastung (100% auf allen Threads) durch Videokonvertierung (das möchtest du doch auch ab und zu)

B) Prime interessiert hier aber keinen, die Gründe wurden dir schon mehrfach offen gelegt. 

C) Wurde im Video gesagt das die Lautstärke vollkommen okay ist, und nicht weiter stört. 

D) Du könntest dir auch einfach das ganze ohne Aftermarket Kühler kaufen und testen und falls dir die 100 Mhz weniger Takt oder die Lautstärke das Genick brechen ja den von dir favorisierten Kühler erwerben und installieren.

E) Würde ich die CPU eh undervolten und auf 4-4,1 Ghz fixen da mir eine Spannung von @Stock teils 1,45V viel zu viel wäre.

Achja und F): Bei 30 Grad wäre ich eher im Freibad als am PC, wäre mir viel zu warm


----------



## compisucher (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

@onlygaming: Dein Punkt F ist auch für mich der wichtigste, kein normaler Mensch setzt sich freiwillig vor einen PC, wenn draußen bei 30° die Party + der Bär abgeht


----------



## seahawk (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mir wurde jetzt wieder an anderer Stelle vehement dazu geraten keinen Tower-Kühler zu nehmen, sondern stattdessen z.B. den Noctua NH C14S, weil dieser die Spawas viel besser mitkühlen könne, was meint ihr dazu?



Und warum fragst Du dann nach Towerkühlern die in das Gehäuse passen?


----------



## Tim1974 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Das Problem ist, das nahezu jeder was anderes sagt und ich dann die sinnvollste Lösung für mich heraus filtern muß... 

Ich tendieren wieder zum Noctua NH U12S SE-AM4, wegen des geringen Gewichtes, der gleich mitgelieferten AM4-Halterung, der RAM-Kompatibilität, allerdings mache ich mir Sorgen um die Spawas auf dem Board, zumindest die oberen, überm Sockel bekommen keinen Luftstrom vom CPU-Fan und ob ein oben montierter langsam laufender, absaugender 140mm Gehäuselüfter dafür ausreicht, kann ich nicht beurteilen!

Der mir angeratene NH C14S wäre ca. 300 Gramm schwerer als der U12S und kommt damit schon auf über 1 kg, ob das dauerhaft noch unbedenklich fürs Board ist...


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Du weisst das ein Topblower keine kalte Luft auf den/die Kühler der SpaWas bläst?
Und was meinst du wohl wofür man Lüfter im Gehäuse hat, die kalte Luft von aussen ins Gehäuse blasen?


----------



## Tim1974 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Richtig, die Frage ist aber was für die Spawas nun langfristig gesehen gesünder ist, a) Luft vom Top-Blow-Kühler oder b) keine Luft von CPU-Kühler und nur das, was an Airflow sowieso im Gehäuse vorhanden ist?
Ich kann das nicht beantworten und habe von zwei Seiten dazu jetzt gegenteilige Meinungen gehört, wem soll ich da nun glauben?


----------



## DARPA (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das nahezu jeder was anderes sagt und ich dann die sinnvollste Lösung für mich heraus filtern muß...



Willkommen im Leben! 

Auch wenn wir gerne aus allem eine Wissenschaft machen, weil es unser Hobby ist. Die Unterschiede sind oft so marginal, dass die Diskussionen darüber schwerwiegender sind als die eigentlichen Ergebnisse.
Ob das Board jetzt horizontal oder vertikal verbaut ist, inverted oder standard, welcher Kühler, das Gewicht des Kühlers. Das alles ist am Ende rein praktisch ziemlich boogy.

Auch die Frage Tower vs Topblower ist so alt, die Diskussionen und Tests wurden  unzählige Male geführt. Nur für dich wird das keiner neu ausrollen.  
Nimm einfach nen Tower Kühler wie die meisten anderen auch. Dazu nen normales vernünftiges Gehäuse mit nem normalen vernünftigen Lüfter Setup und fertig. Die Auswahl ist doch groß genug.

Kein anderer User stellt sein System nach deine Kriterien zusammen. Von wievielen verbogenen Mainboards, zerstörten Sockeln, geschmolzenen Komponenten usw liest du so pro Tag oder pro Woche oder überhaupt?
Unsere Systeme laufen einfach, mit ganz normalen Komponenten, die jeder nach seinem Geschmack auswählt. Ohne die 3. Ableitung der Perfektionskurve zu berechnen.

Also jetzt zieh mal den Finger, entscheiden musst du dich am Ende eh alleine.


----------



## bastian123f (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Solange die Spawas Kühler haben, ist der geringe Airflow im Case kein Problem. 
Wenn se keine  haben, dann einfach höheren Airflow erzeugen oder Kühlkörperchen kaufen. Und fertig.


----------



## Venom89 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism KÃ¼hler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wÃ¤ren gute Alternativen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das sind 3° unterhalb der kritischen Temperatur und ich gehe nicht davon aus, das in dem Video a) bei 30°C Raumtemperatur getestet wurde, noch b) Prime SmallFFTs noch c) längere Zeit in einem Gehäuse verbaut und d) ist mir der Lüfter mit Sicherheit zu laut, trotzdem ist es natürlich ein guter boxed-Kühler.



Deine geforderten Werte wirst du in deinem Weltuntergangsszenario, vermutlich nicht erreichen können. 
Wir sprechen hier von einem 8Kern Prozessor, welcher unter maximaler möglicher Last, mit 30 Grad warmer Luft "gekühlt" wird. 

be quiet! Dark Rock 4 im Test: Leiser Tower-Kuhler erbt Starken und Schwachen (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

Testsystem und Methodik: So testet ComputerBase CPU-Luftkuhler - ComputerBase

Und dort wird "nur" ein 1700x verwendet.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Laut eines Tests gewinnt der R7-2700X mit einem guten Aftermarket-Kühler nochmal rund 100 MHz gegenüber dem Wraith Prism und er wird den Takt dann auch bei voller Auslastung weniger weit senken müssen. Klar ist das nicht spürbar, aber ich kaufe mir doch nicht so eine Highend-CPU um danach deren Leistung nicht voll ausreizen zu können.
> Aber abgesehen von der Speed, wer möchte sich schon längere Zeit rund 3000 U/min eines Lüfters antun, wenn ein Aftermarket-Kühler nicht über 1500 U/min geht und trotzdem noch deutlich besser kühlt?



Steht der Boxed überhaupt noch zur debeatte?



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das nahezu jeder was anderes sagt und ich dann die sinnvollste Lösung für mich heraus filtern muß...



Alle sind sich doch einig, das dein Szenario vollkommen unrealistisch und irrelevant ist. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich tendieren wieder zum Noctua NH U12S SE-AM4, wegen des geringen Gewichtes, der gleich mitgelieferten AM4-Halterung, der RAM-Kompatibilität, allerdings mache ich mir Sorgen um die Spawas auf dem Board, zumindest die oberen, überm Sockel bekommen keinen Luftstrom vom CPU-Fan und ob ein oben montierter langsam laufender, absaugender 140mm Gehäuselüfter dafür ausreicht, kann ich nicht beurteilen!



Ich kühle CPU und GPU mit Wasser, im Gehäuse sind nur Lüfter an einem 360er Radi oben, welche die Luft durch den Radi nach außen befördern.




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Der mir angeratene NH C14S wäre ca. 300 Gramm schwerer als der U12S und kommt damit schon auf über 1 kg, ob das dauerhaft noch unbedenklich fürs Board ist...



Mit dem Thema brauchst du hier keinem mehr kommen.
Argumente werden von dir ja sowieso ignoriert.


----------



## Schaffe89 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das nahezu jeder was anderes sagt und ich dann die sinnvollste Lösung für mich heraus filtern muß...



Definitiv nicht das Problem, denn alle sind sich einig dass die Spawas erstens gar keine Kühlung benötigen und die Kühlung die passiv am Mainboard verbaut ist ausreicht und zweitens man für einen Luftstrom im Gehäuse
die Gehäuselüfter besitzt und somit der CPU Kühler das nicht mitkühlen muss.
Diese Diskussion hast du schon vor Monaten geführt und immer wieder wurde dir das erklärt, ich bezweifle dass dein Gedächtnis derart schlecht ist.

Auch hier im Thread wurde schon darauf eingegangen, dass die Geschichte mit den SpaWas irrelevant ist, da sagt also niemand etwas anderes, das ist nur eine Standardfloskel die du schon oft benutzt hattest, 
um den Thread in die Länge zu ziehen.



> Ich tendieren wieder zum Noctua NH U12S SE-AM4, wegen des geringen Gewichtes,



Du schwankst wie bei jeder Computerkomponente ohne greifbaren Grund immer wieder zur einen und dann zur anderen.
Einmal tendierst du dorthin und das andere mal wieder dahin. Nimm doch statt 2 Kühlern einfach 20 Kühler in die engere Auswahl, dann wäre das umhertendieren glaubhaft.



> allerdings mache ich mir Sorgen um die Spawas auf dem Board, zumindest die oberen, überm Sockel bekommen keinen Luftstrom vom CPU-Fan...blablabla



 Wenn du mit den Temperaturen im Nachhinein nicht zufrieden wärst, kann man immernoch Gehäuselüfter oder einen anderen Kühler nach bzw. umrüsten.




> ...bsaugender 140mm Gehäuselüfter dafür ausreicht, kann ich nicht beurteilen!



Für dich wäre eine Ölkühlung was, dann ist jede Komponente dauerhaft gekühlt und kontaktiert.
Es würde auch schon reichen, wenn da gar kein Gehäuselüfter verbaut wäre.
Ryzen und die GTX 1060 verballern in Spielen grade mal etwa 200 Watt, lassen wir es höchstens mit dem anderen Zeug 250 Watt sein.
Wie oft haben dir die User schon dargelegt dass bei solchen geringen Verbräuchen, solche Detaildiskussionen keinen Sinn ergeben?



> Der mir angeratene NH C14S wäre ca. 300 Gramm schwerer als der U12S und kommt damit schon auf über 1 kg, ob das dauerhaft noch unbedenklich fürs Board ist...



Da du oben schreibst, dass du zum U12S tendierst, ergibt sich die Frage doch gar nicht mehr.
So ein WaKü Aufsatz wiegt oftmals nur 300 bis 400 Gramm.


----------



## Tim1974 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism KÃ¼hler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wÃ¤ren gute Alternativen?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Deine geforderten Werte wirst du in deinem Weltuntergangsszenario, vermutlich nicht erreichen können.
> Wir sprechen hier von einem 8Kern Prozessor, welcher unter maximaler möglicher Last, mit 30 Grad warmer Luft "gekühlt" wird.
> 
> be quiet! Dark Rock 4 im Test: Leiser Tower-Kuhler erbt Starken und Schwachen (Seite 2) - ComputerBase
> ...



Warum sollte der 1700X einfacher zu kühlen sein als der 2700X?
Der 1700X ist ja noch in 14nm der 2700X schon in 12nm Bauweise.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Steht der Boxed überhaupt noch zur debeatte?



Eigentlich nein, außer falls ich in einem Akt der Verzweiflung und Entscheidungsunfähigkeit erstmal keinen Aftermarket-Kühler kaufen sollte, ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Alle sind sich doch einig, das dein Szenario vollkommen unrealistisch und irrelevant ist.



Ich möchte halt einfach nur einen Rechner, der sein volles Leistungspotential auch dauerhaft ausfahren kann, also z.B. volle AVX-Nutzung auf allen Kernen, ohne das der Takt nachgibt, und das wenn nötig auch bei über 30°C Raumtemperatur.
Ob das nun bei Prime95 SmallFFTs ist, oder beim Videoencoding ist doch egal, die CPU soll alles an Leistung auch abrufen können, immer und unter jeglichen Umständen, ohne sich oder das Board dabei zu überhitzen.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Ich kühle CPU und GPU mit Wasser, im Gehäuse sind nur Lüfter an einem 360er Radi oben, welche die Luft durch den Radi nach außen befördern.



Naja, wie lange nutzt du ein Board normalerweise?
Ich erwarte schon, daß es über 10 Jahre hält, denn bei der Leistung heutiger PCs ist der den ich jetzt plane auch in 10 Jahren nur ein super PC zum Surfen im Netz,Mailen, Office und vieles andere, wenn auch vielleicht nicht mehr für neuere Spiele und da ich immer mehrere PCs haben will, erwarte ich auch die maximale Lebensdauer der Komponenten.
Mein Asus P5 GDC-V-Deluxe lebt ja auch immer noch, seit 2004, und zeig keine Alterserscheinungen!



Venom89 schrieb:


> Mit dem Thema brauchst du hier keinem mehr kommen.
> Argumente werden von dir ja sowieso ignoriert.



Wenn mir ein Mitarbeiter eines großen Hardware-Unternehmens eindringlich zu einem Down-Blower/Top-Blower rät und schreibt, daß mit Towerkühlern die Board bzw. Spawas schneller verrecken, soll ich das dann deiner Ansicht nach einfach ignorieren und lieber einigen wenigen hier im Forum glauben?


----------



## onlygaming (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism KÃ¼hler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wÃ¤ren gute Alternativen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Warum sollte der 1700X einfacher zu kühlen sein als der 2700X?
> Der 1700X ist ja noch in 14nm der 2700X schon in 12nm Bauweise.
> 
> Wenn mir ein Mitarbeiter eines großen Hardware-Unternehmens eindringlich zu einem Down-Blower/Top-Blower rät und schreibt, daß mit Towerkühlern die Board bzw. Spawas schneller verrecken, soll ich das dann deiner Ansicht nach einfach ignorieren und lieber einigen wenigen hier im Forum glauben?



Das ist reines Marketing, das ist einfach ein verbesserter 14nm Prozess der die Taktmauer von ~3,9 auf ~4,2 Ghz verschiebt. Der Verbrauch hat sich nicht verbessert, im Gegenteil er säuft logischerweise auf 41-4,2 Ghz mehr als ein 1700X.
Sonst sind die CPU praktisch gleich. (Die Detailverbesserungen sind in dem Kontext nicht erwähnenswert)


Wo wird einem denn dazu geraten? Noch nie gehört, das ist einfach Mundpropaganda und nicht mehr, PCGH hat dazu mal nen Test gemacht wo raus kam :

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Mainb...rd-Spannungswandler-zu-heiss-Kuehler-1185586/

Das teilweise Towerkühler wo der Lüfter etwas unten durch pustet ---> Macho Direct in dem Fall, sogar BESSER kühlt als ein Blower Aftermarket Kühler, in dem Falle ein Noctua C14S.

Also ist das was du glaubst von irgendwelchen großen Unternehmen reiner Unfug, wie viele PC´s mit Tower Kühler sind denn an kaputten SpaWas verreckt? Hast du da eine Zahl? Nein? Das dachte ich mir, wieder mal eine reine Tim1974 Annahme die du nicht belegen kannst. Aber dafür sind wir ja da um dir zu zeigen das es auch anders geht und PC´s sehr stabil sind, und man keine Angst haben muss irgendwas falsch zu machen.


----------



## compisucher (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Tim1974, jetzt bist Du seit 2011 hier im Forum und hast >4000 mal geschrieben und mutmaßlich mindestens ebenso viele Replys bekommen.
Mir kommt so vor, als liest du all die gut gemeinten und oftmals versierten Beiträge gar nicht.
Das finde ich schade, denn so bildungsresistent kommst du mir gar nicht vor.
Ich hake an der Stelle deine Threads ab und freue mich auf das Foto deines Builds auf irgendwann 

Schönes WE! Ich fahre jetzt an den Baggersee mit den Kiddies und Enkeln.


----------



## Tim1974 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism KÃ¼hler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wÃ¤ren gute Alternativen?*



onlygaming schrieb:


> Also ist das was du glaubst von irgendwelchen großen Unternehmen reiner Unfug, wie viele PC´s mit Tower Kühler sind denn an kaputten SpaWas verreckt? Hast du da eine Zahl? Nein? Das dachte ich mir, wieder mal eine reine Tim1974 Annahme die du nicht belegen kannst. Aber dafür sind wir ja da um dir zu zeigen das es auch anders geht und PC´s sehr stabil sind, und man keine Angst haben muss irgendwas falsch zu machen.



Der Mitarbeiter meint, er hätte viel Jahre im Support gearbeitet und viele Mainboard gesehen, die mit defekten Spawas zurück gingen und immer wären die Towerkühler schuld gewesen, mit Down-Blowern hätte es nie solche Probleme gegeben, er nannte als Beispiel die AM3+ Plattform.


----------



## bastian123f (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism KÃ¼hler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wÃ¤ren gute Alternativen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Der Mitarbeiter meint, er hätte viel Jahre im Support gearbeitet und viele Mainboard gesehen, die mit defekten Spawas zurück gingen und immer wären die Towerkühler schuld gewesen, mit Down-Blowern hätte es nie solche Probleme gegeben, er nannte als Beispiel die AM3+ Plattform.



AM3+ ist ja auch ein anderes Kaliber. Wenn ich meinen FX übertakte, dann zieht der schon ordentlich. Mit einem 0815 Board geht das nicht lange gut. Zudem hatten die meisten AM3 Board keine Kühler auf den Spawas.

Kauf dir einfach ein gutes Borad mit Kühlkörpern und fertig.


----------



## onlygaming (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism KÃ¼hler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wÃ¤ren gute Alternativen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Der Mitarbeiter meint, er hätte viel Jahre im Support gearbeitet und viele Mainboard gesehen, die mit defekten Spawas zurück gingen und immer wären die Towerkühler schuld gewesen, mit Down-Blowern hätte es nie solche Probleme gegeben, er nannte als Beispiel die AM3+ Plattform.



Ich verweise erneut auf einen Test der PCGH aus dem Jahre 2016
Top-Blower- gegen Tower-CPU-Kuhler: Auswirkung auf die Temperatur von Mainboard-Spannungswandlern

Mehr kann ich auch nicht für dich tun, wenn man nen FX9590 mit einem Freezer 13 betreibt wundert mich das nicht.
Dennoch betreiben hier viele Leute heute noch ihr Phenom oder 1366 System oder auch die dicken Systeme wie 2011 oder 2066 mit einem Tower Kühler und die haben alle keine Probleme. Ich denke der Typ hat einfach nur mit 40€ AM3 Boards zutun gehabt die mit einem 9590 liefen, das das nicht geht sollte jedem klar sein.


BTW mein 1600 erreicht unter Prime 28.7 Small FFT 88 Grad. (Muss die WLP nochmal neu auftragen)
Aber das juckt mich ehrlich gesagt nicht da die Temps in Spielen bei 70 Grad liegt. 

Mal sehen ob ich das bis zum nächsten CPU Upgrade rauszögern kann


----------



## Tim1974 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Aber 88°C wären genau schon 3° über der zulässigen Maximaltemperatur des Ryzen 2700X! 

Ich hab mich damals über mein i7-4770K schon immer geärgert, daß dieser bei SmallFFTs 90°C erreichte, mit TDP 84 Watt Limit im BIOS oder Udervolting blieb er dann aber brav in den mitte 70igern und die CPU war nicht verlötet!
Darum bin ich etwas fassungslos, daß ein verlöteter Ryzen ebenso heiß wird und dann sogar noch wie bei dir mit Towerkühler, ich hatte für meinen i7 ja nur einen Top-Blow-Kühler (NH C12P SE14).


----------



## tobse2056 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Dann machen wir es doch einfach... hast du den Noctua C12P SE14 noch?
Wenn ja dann lass dir von Noctua das AM4 Kit kostenlos zuschicken  und alles ist gut.

1. Es kostet es nichts
2. Du lobst den ja immer wieder in den Himmel
3. Der Kühler ist Ordnung
4. Du hast ihn schon


Aber bestimmt kommen jetzt wieder Gründe warum es nicht geht....



Spoiler



Die folgenden Modelle können mit dem NM-AM4 Upgrade-Kit kostenlos kompatibel zu AM4 gemacht werden: 
NH-C12P
NH-C12P SE14
NH-C14
NH-C14S
NH-D14
NH-D14 SE2011
NH-D15
NH-D15S
NH-D9L
NH-L12
NH-L9x65
NH-U12
NH-U12F
NH-U12P
NH-U12P SE1366
NH-U12P SE2
NH-U9
NH-U9B
NH-U9B SE2
NH-U9F


----------



## onlygaming (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber 88°C wären genau schon 3° über der zulässigen Maximaltemperatur des Ryzen 2700X!



Auch der 2700X geht bis 95 Grad, nur kommen hier die 10 Grad offset dazu, denn der 2700 kommt auch bis 95 Grad.
Dem Offset wegen gibt AMD eine max. Temperatur von 85 Grad an.

AMD Ryzen™ 7 2700 Prozessor | AMD


----------



## Tim1974 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Dann machen wir es doch einfach... hast du den Noctua C12P SE14 noch?



1. Hab ich ihn mit dem P4-540-PC schon an meine Freundin verschenkt.
2. Hab ich ihn nie in den Himmel gelobt.
3. Hatte er mit dem i7-4770K trotz voller Lüfterdrehzahl schon seine liebe Mühe.
4. Bin ich gar nicht sicher, ob er noch in neuwertigem Zustand ist, er hat einiges mitgemacht in den Jahren, angefangen von einer fehlerhafter Montage durch einen unfähigen "Techniker", bei dem die Backplate 90° versetzt am Board schief auf den Schraubenköpfen der Boardbackplate auflag, über den Kühlungstest, bei dem selbiger unfähige (oder bösartige) "Techniker" nachdem er den Lüfter mit der Hand auf der Narbe gebremst hatte einen Schraubenzieher testweise im Betrieb zwischen die Lamellen geschoben hat um zu testen, ob der Kühler sich überhaupt bei stehendem Lüfter nennenswert erwärmt, bis hin zu 3 Montagen von mir selbst, die die Schraubenköpfe auch nicht besser machte, da gabs einiges an Metallabrieb, plus Staub und vielleicht auch leichte Kratzer von etwa 5 Jahren.

Kurzum, die Idee ist abgesehen von den Punkten nicht schlecht, aber ich würde den auf keinem neuen System, erstrecht nicht auf einer absoluten highend CPU wie dem Ryzen7-2700X mehr verbauen.


----------



## Tim1974 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Highend steht eben für das höchste Produkt einer Serie und das ist bei AMD Ryzen der 2700X, ich hätte aber auch nichts dagegen die gesamte Ryzen 7 Serie als highend einzustufen höre aber innerlich schon die Aufschreihe hier der anderen! 
Gleich wird wieder jemand kommen und schreiben bei AMD wäre nur der größte Threadripper highend und bei Intel nur LGA2011... oder wie auch immer der größe Sockel da heute heißt...
Aber das ist irrelevant, weil sich highend auf die jeweilige Serie bezieht, es gibt also einen Mainstream-Highend-Chip und einen Enthusiasten-Highend-Chip, wobei letzterer eine eher untergeordnete Rolle spielt, weil den sowieso kein Schwein hat, wohingegen die Mainstreamplattformen eigentlich das sind, was extrem verbreitet ist, alles andere kann man einfach mal außen vor lassen.


----------



## Tim1974 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Na erstmal, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, außerdem warst du sowieso nicht gemeint!


----------



## onlygaming (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Hat von euch schon jemand den Highend Pentium G5600? Echt ein WAHNSINNS Teil, macht so ein Low-End Ryzen 7 1700 locker platt.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Betreibt Tim schon wieder OT im eigenen Thread?

Edit:
Glückwunsch zu den 2000 Posts.


----------



## onlygaming (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Betreibt Tim schon wieder OT im eigenen Thread?
> 
> Edit:
> Glückwunsch zu den 2000 Posts.



Ja kennt man ja aus den 4? 5? PC Threads der letzen Tage die alle ineinander übergreifen 

Danke


----------



## Tim1974 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Naja, jetzt bin ich auch kurz vor der endgültigen Entscheidung, darum wurde es vielleicht hier und da etwas hektisch, gibt nur noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten zu klären, die aber nicht den Kühler betreffen, ich werd entweder einfach den Noctua NH U12S SE-AM4 nehmen, oder doch den mitgelieferten Wraith Prism.

Leider gab es bezüglich Kühler so viele Unterschiedliche Aussagen auch von den unterschiedlichen Herstellern, daß ich schon nicht mehr weiß, wem ich was glauben soll... 
Vielleicht abschießend nochmal hier die Frage an euch:
Wird es einen nennenwerten Unterschied bei der Maximaltemperatur und bei der Taktstabilität zwischen dem Noctua NH U12S SE-AM4 und dem Wraith Prism beim Ryzen 2700X@Stock (+Auto OC, Allcoreturbo weiß der Geier was...) geben?


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Bei welchem Gehäuse sind wir den? Nur damit man auch weiss welche randbedingungen gelten....


----------



## Tim1974 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Also ich bin von dem Cube-Gehäusen weg, entweder das Corsair Carbide 300R oder das Phanteks Enthoo Pro (ohne Fenster).
Die Gehäuseauswahl ist ein Trauerspiel, wenn ich drann denke was es früher für tolle Gehäuse gab, heute nur noch dieser Fenster-Müll oder mit Dämmung, die auch nicht wirklich öko ist... 

Allerdings hatte ich noch eine Idee, die dann doch wieder ein Cube-Gehäuse betreffen würde, die ich aber wegen vermutlicher Probleme mit der RAM-Kompatibilität wieder verworfen habe:
Das anfangs schon fast bestellte Coolermaster HAF XB Evo, dann als CPU-Kühler ein Noctua NH C14S mit Lüfter unterhalb des Kühlkörpers, der von unten nach oben bläst und über dem CPU-Kühler im Deckel ein 20cm Noctua Gehäuselüfter der absaugend montiert ist, also ebenfalls von unten nach oben pustet.
Das Problem wären hierbei wohl die hohen Kühlkörper der Kingston-RAMs die ich nehmen will, ich vermute mal, der erste und vielleicht auch der zweite RAM Slot würde dann mit dem Lüfter kollidieren. Außerdem wäre dieser Aufbau sehr extravagant und wirklich Erfahrungswerte gibts zu sowas vermutlich auch nicht, was die Langzeitstabilität und Haltbarkeit angeht, also wähle ich lieber den konservativen und etwas langweiligen Aufbau im Towergehäuse und dann mit einem unter 750g Kühler.


----------



## TwoCaker (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Ich benutze den mitgelieferten Wraith Prism auf dem Ryzen 7 2700X und habe keine Probleme.
Wenn du willst kann ich meine CPU mal auf 100%auslasten und dann mal schauen wie sich die Temperatur so in der nächsten halben Stunde entwickelt.


----------



## Tim1974 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

@TwoCaker
Gute Idee, das wäre sehr nett! 

Aber dann mit der neusten Prime95 Version und SmallFFT-Test auf allen 8 Kernen / 16 Threads.
Wenn Du deiner CPU das antun willst, denn das ist der schlimmste Streß für die Bauteile.
Eine Stunde non-stop wäre interessant, aber dann dabei bleiben und HWinfo64 mitlaufen lassen und die Temperaturen checken.

Welches Gehäuse und welche Gehäusebelüftung hast Du und wie ist die CPU konfiguriert, Stock-Takt und Spannung oder Overclocking oder Undervolting?


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Antec P110 Luce schwarz ab €' '89,22 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Spricht was gegen das hier ausser das es nen Glasseitenteil hat?


----------



## Tim1974 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Naja, Seitenfenster ist nicht so toll, wäre dann nur eine Notflösung für mich. Das Antec ist zwar optisch schick, ich wüßte aber auch nicht was es besser machen sollte als das Corsair Carbide 300R und den Nachteil mit dem Fenster kommt ja noch dazu...


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Produktvergleich Corsair Carbide Series 300R (CC-9011014-WW), Antec P110 Luce schwarz Geizhals Deutschland
z.b. 2x140er vorne, staubfilter, grafikkartenhalter


----------



## TwoCaker (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Also seit 15min verändert sich die Temperatur nur noch im 0,1°C Bereich.
Sie ist jetzt konstant bei 75°C
Der Prozessor läuft dann stabil auf 3,95GHz auf allen 8 Kernen.

Ich denk mal der taktet da schon runter ...  hab da aber eher keine Ahnung XD.

Ich hab das bequiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev.2 und die Gehäuselüfter sind die vorinstallierten 140mm bequiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM high-speed (2 in der Front und einer hinten)
und die CPU läuft mit stock Takt und Spannung


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Welche Drehzahl macht denn der CPU-Lüfter? Ist er am Lüfter auf High oder Low eingestellt?

Aber scheint dann ja echt ein super boxed-Kühler zu sein.


----------



## Venom89 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Vergiss die Raumtemperatur nicht 

Edit:


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Highend steht eben für das höchste Produkt einer Serie und das ist bei AMD Ryzen der 2700X,



Nein Tim, damit wird die höchste Preis- und Leistungsstufe betitelt. 
In diesem Fall Desktop Prozessoren.
Zu dieser Sparte gehört auch Intel 2066/AMD TR4, welche in diesem Fall diese darstellen. Auch dort nur die Hochpreisigen Modelle.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> ich hätte aber auch nichts dagegen die gesamte Ryzen 7 Serie als highend einzustufen höre aber innerlich schon die Aufschreihe hier der anderen!



Seltsam...



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gleich wird wieder jemand kommen und schreiben bei AMD wäre nur der größte Threadripper highend und bei Intel nur LGA2011... oder wie auch immer der größe Sockel da heute heißt...



Stimmt ja auch.
Das obere Ende in Preis und Leistung der Desktop Prozessoren, soll sich bei 300 Euro befinden?
Logisch.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber das ist irrelevant, weil sich highend auf die jeweilige Serie bezieht, es gibt also einen Mainstream-Highend-Chip und einen Enthusiasten-Highend-Chip, wobei letzterer eine eher untergeordnete Rolle spielt, weil den sowieso kein Schwein hat, wohingegen die Mainstreamplattformen eigentlich das sind, was extrem verbreitet ist, alles andere kann man einfach mal außen vor lassen.



Deine Definition ist einfach falsch. Nur weil etwas in deiner Welt nicht existent ist, kannst du es nicht ignorieren.


----------



## HagenStein87 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> da brauche ich mir bei einem 1,35 kg Kühler dann hoffentlich keinerlei Sorgen mehr zu machen, weil dieser ja auf dem Board aufliegt.


 Was ist dein Problem? Ich hab den noctua nh u14s seit 5 Jahren im Gehäuse... vertikal!!... Reiß dich bitte Mal etwas zusammen...


*INU-Edit: Achte bitte mal etwas auf deine Wortwahl!*


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



HagenStein87 schrieb:


> Was ist dein Problem? Ich hab den noctua nh u14s seit 5 Jahren im Gehäuse... vertikal!!... Reiß dich bitte Mal etwas zusammen...



Das er sehr akribisch ist, bedeutet zum Glück für ihn nicht das er sowas hat( nicht automatisch).
Er streut seine Anforderungen nur extrem breit, Was in unserer Gesellschaft nicht so häufig ist.
Ich versuche seit 3jahren mir einen neuen Backofen anzuschaffen, aber bis jetzt erfüllt keiner alle Anforderungen. Hätte ich wie tim zu allen Punkten nen Thema eröffnet, würde man mich genauso schräg anschauen.
Nichtsdestotrotz hatte er die perfekte Lösung für sein Anliegen schon vor der Nase.


----------



## TwoCaker (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Welche Drehzahl macht denn der CPU-Lüfter? Ist er am Lüfter auf High oder Low eingestellt?



Läuft auf 3000 Umdrehungen pro Minute


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Ist er bei 3000 U/Min denn deutlich wahrnehmbar, durchs geschlossene Gehäuse hindurch?
Hast Du ihn auf High gestellt, da gibt es doch einen Schieberegler direkt am Lüfter, oder?



HagenStein87 schrieb:


> ....



Ich entschulige mich hiermit für mein Hobby und großes Interesse an  PC-Hardware bei dir, ebenso dafür, daß ich nicht so viel Geld mal locker  für Fehlentscheidungen herauswerfen kann und will, ich werd mich deswegen sicher bald mal auf Autismus hin untersuchen lassen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tobse2056 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ist er bei 3000 U/Min denn deutlich wahrnehmbar, durchs geschlossene Gehäuse hindurch?
> Hast Du ihn auf High gestellt, da gibt es doch einen Schieberegler direkt am Lüfter, oder?
> 
> 
> ...



Alles über 500-600 rpm ist bei 120-140mm Lüftern ist nicht mehr Silent , bei 80-92mm Lüfter ist der Luftstrom schon ab 1000 rpm deutlich hörbar.
Den Rest kannst du dir ja selber denken.

Klar gibt es Ausnahmen, manche sind eben lauter als andere , aber es ist ein guter Richtwert


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Also den 12cm-Lüfter auf meinem i3-2100 von Coolermaster (es war eigentlich ein Gehäuselüfter) kann ich bei ca. 500 U/min durchs geschlossene Gehäuse noch nicht wahrnehmen.
Davor den Intel boxed-Kühler mit meist rund 1100 U/min konnte ich auch nicht als störend wahrnehmen.

Ein leises Rauschen bei höherer Last kann ich gut ertragen, nur beim lesen wäre es nicht optimal, wenn sonst absolute Stille herrscht.
3000 U/min des Wraith Prism sind aber sicherlich schon deutlich wahrnehmbar, auch durch ein stabiles Gehäuse hindurch und es ist ja noch nichtmal sicher, daß 3000 U/min die Höchstdrehzahl des Lüfters ist, wenn er auf High eingestellt ist.


----------



## Venom89 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Es ist und bleibt nunmal ein Boxed Kühler. Nice to have. Mehr aber auch nicht.
Bei mir läuft im IDLE gar kein Lüfter. 

AMD Ryzen 7 2700X und Ryzen 5 2600X im Test | Seite 18 von 19 | Tom's Hardware Deutschland

@Twocaker
Wie hoch war denn die Raumtemperatur während deines Tests?
30 Grad können es nicht gewesen sein


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Es ist und bleibt nunmal ein Boxed Kühler. Nice to have. Mehr aber auch nicht.
> Bei mir läuft im IDLE gar kein Lüfter.
> 
> AMD Ryzen 7 2700X und Ryzen 5 2600X im Test | Seite 18 von 19 | Tom's Hardware Deutschland



Guter Test, den kannte ich noch nicht! 
Vorallem der letzte Satz gefällt mir. 

Da der Wraith Prism die Spannungswandler also anscheinend nicht gut mit kühlt und er außerdem sehr laut zu werden scheint und noch dazu diese für mich wenig vertrauenserweckende Befestigungsmethode hat, werde ich mich doch für einen Noctua-Kühler entscheiden, wahrscheinlich den NH U12S SE-AM4, der sollte locker nochmal rund 50 Watt mehr wegkühlen können als der Wraith Prism und das sogar bei geringerer Lautstärke, dank seines deutlich größeren Lüfters. Außerdem wird er zumindest die hinteren Spannungswandler etwas mitkühlen und vorallem wird er stabil verschraubt!
Außerdem unterstützt ein Towerkühler den natürlichen Airflow im Gehäuse, damit wird sich das gesamte System unter Volllast weniger stark aufheizen, was letztendlich auch wieder den Spannungswandlern zu gute kommen kann.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Einen natürlichen airflow gibt es im PC Gehäuse nicht. Mann lenkt die kalte Luft dahin wo man sie braucht. Und das ist teilweise anders als erwartet umzusetzen.

Was glaubst du warum keiner was gegen meinen Vorschlag bei deinem Cube Gehäuse gesagt hat.
Weil der airflow klar definiert war. 20er Lüfter oben rein dann auf nen topblower( von mir aus nen noctuas) und vorne und hinten raus mit der warmen Luft. Selbst die graka hätte Kühlung gehabt. Aber wer sich nicht damit auseinander setzt was andere ihm sagen...


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> Was glaubst du warum keiner was gegen meinen Vorschlag bei deinem Cube Gehäuse gesagt hat.
> Weil der airflow klar definiert war. 20er Lüfter oben rein dann auf nen topblower( von mir aus nen noctuas) und vorne und hinten raus mit der warmen Luft. Selbst die graka hätte Kühlung gehabt. Aber wer sich nicht damit auseinander setzt was andere ihm sagen...



Der Vorschlag hat aber vier Haken:
1. Man saugt oben Staub mit an, weil oben kein Staubfilter ist und das gleich mit einem 200mm-Lüfter.
2. Man arbeitet gegen den Kamineffekt, also oben wo es wärmer sein sollte, saugt man an und pustet unten wo es kälter sein soll raus (wäre in dem Fall wohl aber noch zu verschmerzen).
3. Die Spannungswandler werden durch einen Top-Blow-Kühler schlechter gekühlt, wenn dieser nur langsam von oben durch den Kühler nach unten pustet, als wenn man dessen Lüfter unterhalb des Kühlkörpers hängt und ihn von dort, ganz dicht überm Board, nach oben pusten läßt.
4. Der Luftstrom eines Top-Blow-Kühlers wird niemals definiert sein, er verwirbelt einfach die Luft auf dem Mainboard und stört so die sinnvoll erzeugte Luftströmung von vorne unten nach hinten oben, die die Gehäuselüfter erzeugen sollten.

Meine Cube-Gehäuse-Idee wäre da schon ein wenig sinnvoller gewesen, aber dennoch auch ein wenig gewagt:
Vorne 2 ansaugende 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter, hinten eventuell auch noch ein ansaugender 120mm Lüfter, der kalte Luft direkt über die hinteren Spawas zum CPU-Kühler pustet.
auf der CPU der Noctua NH C14S mit Lüfter unterhalb des Kühlkörpers ganz dicht am Board montiert so daß er von unten nach oben durch den Kühler hindurch pustet.
Oben im Gehäuse ein großer 200mm Lüfter der die warme Luft hinaus pustet und somit auch verhindert das übermäßig viel Staub eindringt, wobei trotzdem immer etwas Staub eindringen wird, weil der Lüfter nicht die gesamte quadratische Gitterfläche abdecken kann und außerdem auch immer ein wenig entgegen seiner Blasrichtung Luft mit ansaugt.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

1. Staubfilter selbst bauen wäre eine Möglichkeit. Brauchste aber nicht wen du nen Luftstrom hast und einmal im Jahr kann man immer Mal mit Druckluft reinigen.
2.Bei waku arbeitest du auch immer gegen Kamineffekt wenn du oben nen Radi anbringt. Ist zu vernachlässigen, da du der Luft den Weg vorgibst.
3. Du gehst davon aus das nur der topblower die Luft zu den Spass schiebt aber dem ist nicht so. Der 20er drückt die Luft nach unten und der topblower ebenfalls. Genauso zieht der hintere Lüfter die Luft über die spawas. So viel Luftbewegung brauchen die bei ryzen nicht um akzeptable Werte zu haben. Ist ja kein 9590er FX den du verbauen willst.
4. Du hast bei deinem Cube Gehäuse nen anderen airflow als mit den anderen Standard Gehäusen.
Da gibt's kein unten rein weil die Lüfter alle auf einer Ebene sind.
Die Verwirbelungen sind kein Problem da die Luft dann von den nach außen Pustenden Lüftern weitergeleitet wird.

Edit: DEMCiflex Staubfilter 200mm quadratisch schwarz/weiß ab €' '14,84 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland gibt sogar passende staubfilter einfach drauflegen.


----------



## TwoCaker (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Hören tut man ihn deutlich. ist aber n tiefer Ton also stört mich persönlich jetzt nicht allzusehr
Und ich hab den über das BIOS eingestellt und da dreht der ab 60° auf 100%


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> 1. Staubfilter selbst bauen wäre eine Möglichkeit. Brauchste aber nicht wen du nen Luftstrom hast und einmal im Jahr kann man immer Mal mit Druckluft reinigen.



Ist im Grunde schon ok, aber irgendwie gefällt mir die horizontale Mainboardanordnung nun doch nicht mehr, zum einen weil hier einige meinten, der schwere Kühler wäre auch dann (zwar eine etwas andere) aber im Grunde ebenso starke Belastung fürs Mainboard, zum anderen weil das ein so exotischer Aufbau ist, das ich mir einfach nicht sicher sein kann, daß nicht irgendein Bauteil so suboptimale Temperaturen bekommen wird oder physisch stärker belastet wird. Nur mal als Beispiel die Grafikkarte, ist zum einen ziemlich schwer meine Asus ROG Strix GTX 1060, normalerweise wird sie am Punkt, wo sie am weitesten vom Mainboard weg ist vom Slotblech gestützt, eine sichere Metallverbindung zum Case, sogar über 2 Slots. Wenn ich das Mainboard aber horizontal verbaue, drückt fast das gesamte Gewicht der Karte auf bzw. in den Slot hinein und damit aufs Mainboard. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Hersteller die Slots dahingehend auslegen, wenn sie mit extra soliden PCIe-Slots werben, meinst sind dann immer zwei andere Richtungen angegeben, in denen die Slots angeblich mehr aushalten sollen...

Zum Gehäuse, zum einen wäre der Staubfilter den du verlinkt hast nur 170x170mm, der Rest ist Rahmen und klaut einem so wertvollen Airflow, zum anderen reicht schon ein Bischen Flüssigkeit, die versehentlich oben da drauf kommt und schon fällt die durch bis aufs horizontal verbaute Mainboard und steht dort wesentlich länger als bei einem normal verbauten vertikalen Board.

Noch ein Grund ist der Platzbedarf, ein Tower kann ich bequem auf beide Seiten des Tisches auf den Boden stellen, dieses breite Cube-Case müßte auf dem Tisch stehen, wo es sehr viel wertvollen Platz weg nimmt und obendrein auch nicht wirklich schön aussieht.



Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> 2.Bei waku arbeitest du auch immer gegen Kamineffekt wenn du oben nen Radi anbringt. Ist zu vernachlässigen, da du der Luft den Weg vorgibst.
> 3. Du gehst davon aus das nur der topblower die Luft zu den Spass schiebt aber dem ist nicht so. Der 20er drückt die Luft nach unten und der topblower ebenfalls. Genauso zieht der hintere Lüfter die Luft über die spawas. So viel Luftbewegung brauchen die bei ryzen nicht um akzeptable Werte zu haben. Ist ja kein 9590er FX den du verbauen willst.



Das man den Ryzen 2700X nicht mit dem FX9590 vergleichen kann ist klar, ebenso daß die Spawas nicht so viel leisten brauchen, aber ein ganz geringer Airflow von oben und dann noch durch den Kühler durch, bringt den Spawas weniger als das was ein guter Towerkühler unterhalb des Kühlblockes hindurch pustet, denn das ist kalte Luft und die kühlt wesentlich effektiver als vorgewärmte, die aus dem CPU-Kühler kommt.
Der 200mm Deckellüfter ist soweit weg vom Board und wird auch nur sehr langsam laufen, wenn er leise bleiben soll, der wird die Spawas nicht doll kühlen können, zumal der CPU-Kühler ja noch in der Luftlinie im Weg ist.



Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> 4. Du hast bei deinem Cube Gehäuse nen anderen airflow als mit den anderen Standard Gehäusen.
> Da gibt's kein unten rein weil die Lüfter alle auf einer Ebene sind.
> Die Verwirbelungen sind kein Problem da die Luft dann von den nach außen Pustenden Lüftern weitergeleitet wird.



Trotzdem gibts mit diesen Desktop/Cube-Gehäusen heute kaum Erfahrungswerte, ganz im Gegensatz zu Towergehäusen, es wird schon seinen Grund haben, warum heute fast überall Towergehäuse verwendet werden und das ist sicher nicht nur die Optik und der Platzbedarf.



TwoCaker schrieb:


> Hören tut man ihn deutlich. ist aber n tiefer Ton also stört mich persönlich jetzt nicht allzusehr
> Und ich hab den über das BIOS eingestellt und da dreht der ab 60° auf 100%



Ist 100% U/min nicht etwas viel schon ab 60°C?
Aber für die Spawas ist es sicher besser so, mir wäre das aber sicherlich zu laut und ich traue auch der Klammerhalterung nicht so recht, wenns um viele Jahre stabilen Halt geht, muß ich gestehen.


----------



## onlygaming (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



TwoCaker schrieb:


> Hören tut man ihn deutlich. ist aber n tiefer Ton also stört mich persönlich jetzt nicht allzusehr
> Und ich hab den über das BIOS eingestellt und da dreht der ab 60° auf 100%



Also steht er am Kühler denke ich Mal auf Low.
Denn auf High 100% wäre er wirklich unerträglich denke ich.


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Das würde mich auch sehr interessieren, wie schnell er auf High laufen würde, wie viel besser er dann noch kühlt und wie laut er dann wird?
Ebenso die Umgebungstemperatur bei dem Test?


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ist im Grunde schon ok, aber irgendwie gefällt mir die horizontale Mainboardanordnung nun doch nicht mehr, zum einen weil hier einige meinten, der schwere Kühler wäre auch dann (zwar eine etwas andere) aber im Grunde ebenso starke Belastung fürs Mainboard, zum anderen weil das ein so exotischer Aufbau ist, das ich mir einfach nicht sicher sein kann, daß nicht irgendein Bauteil so suboptimale Temperaturen bekommen wird oder physisch stärker belastet wird. Nur mal als Beispiel die Grafikkarte, ist zum einen ziemlich schwer meine Asus ROG Strix GTX 1060, normalerweise wird sie am Punkt, wo sie am weitesten vom Mainboard weg ist vom Slotblech gestützt, eine sichere Metallverbindung zum Case, sogar über 2 Slots. Wenn ich das Mainboard aber horizontal verbaue, drückt fast das gesamte Gewicht der Karte auf bzw. in den Slot hinein und damit aufs Mainboard. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Hersteller die Slots dahingehend auslegen, wenn sie mit extra soliden PCIe-Slots werben, meinst sind dann immer zwei andere Richtungen angegeben, in denen die Slots angeblich mehr aushalten sollen...
> 
> Zum Gehäuse, zum einen wäre der Staubfilter den du verlinkt hast nur 170x170mm, der Rest ist Rahmen und klaut einem so wertvollen Airflow, zum anderen reicht schon ein Bischen Flüssigkeit, die versehentlich oben da drauf kommt und schon fällt die durch bis aufs horizontal verbaute Mainboard und steht dort wesentlich länger als bei einem normal verbauten vertikalen Board.
> 
> ...



Rofl PC-Gehäuse mit Gehäusetyp: Desktop Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland Es gibt genug desktop Gehäuse. Und wen du mal überlegst wo der nächste Trend hin gehen wird, werdens noch mehr Hydra SlimDesk schwarz ab €' '799,-- de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 
Wenn du es eh auf den tisch stellen würdest dann steht das getränk ja wohl daneben und nicht auf dem Gehäuse. Ausserdem haste das problem auch bei normalen Tower gehäusen die oben lüfter haben, du musst beide trocknen.

Ich habe ein Antec eleven hundred version 1 der 20er Lüfter oben ist das einzige was für Luft bewegung sorgt. Der ist mit extra steuerung soweit runter geregelt das er kurz vorm ausgehen ist. Das reicht den spawas.

Sorry verklickt gehabt DEMCiflex Staubfilter 230mm quadratisch schwarz/schwarz ab €' '15,65 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Das du kein Desktop Gehäuse mehr willst ist Okay aber die Gründe die du anführst sind naja.

Wenn deine Graka so schwer ist warum hast du dir dann ein gehäuse ohne graka halter ausgesucht? Schließlich muss der Pcie slot entlastet werden. Ich würde behaupten beim Pcie slot liegt der Fall anders als bei der cpu. Bei der cpu wird das gewicht auf eine Größere Fläche verteilt. Beim Pcie slot fehlt die größere Fläche,deshalb würde beim Horizontalen Einbau das Gewicht besser abgeleitet werden ohne den slot zu stören. Würdest du ein Desktop gehäuse nehmen müstest du nur eine schraube leicht anziehen. Beim Tower zwingend die zweite. Die deshalb eingeführt worden ist weil eine schraube das gewicht der grakas nicht mehr vernümpftig im 90grad winkel bändigen konnte. Deshalb hängen viele Grakas ja auch hinten runter. Und weil die Leute sich das nicht mit angucken wollten gabs die Nachfrage nach Graka Halter.
 Falls du ein altes board hast was eh WEG soll versuch mal den pcie slot durchs board zu drücken. Wird schwer^^  Aber seitliches reißen wird mehr erfolg haben.


----------



## syslog (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Ich habe den AMD Wraith Prism Kühler und bei mir sind im Sommer 30 C, obwohl alles 1 Familenhäuser.
Den boxed stellt niemand auf High, da er dann zu laut wird und das nicht im Verhältnis zu der mehr Kühlung steht.
Ich habe in prime95 mit boxed Kühler, Ram über D.O.C.P und ohne Overclocking folgende werte:


----------



## onlygaming (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> ......und ich traue auch der Klammerhalterung nicht so recht, wenns um viele Jahre stabilen Halt geht, muß ich gestehen.




Ich verweise auf Post 2 des Threads:



onlygaming schrieb:


> Tim...... wie weit geht das denn noch, du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft das Intel oder AMD einen Kühler auf den Markt bringt der im Betrieb die CPU zerstört oder einfach abfällt.
> Die Boxed Kühler sind zu hauf in OEM Systemen drin, das kann sich kein Hersteller erlauben.
> 
> Der Kühler wird OHNE Probleme halten.
> ...



Sehen viele Leute auch so, nur du immernoch nicht, und warum? Gibts da gute Argumente? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## amdahl (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Tim sucht Probleme statt Lösungen.


----------



## Krolgosh (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Wie ist denn nun eigentlich der aktuelle Stand? Mobo, Ram, CPU (Ist die nun mitlerweile sicher?), Gehäuse und Lüfter. Ich muss gestehen ich habe etwas den Überblick verloren.


----------



## Poulton (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> [...] und ich traue auch der Klammerhalterung nicht so recht, wenns um viele Jahre stabilen Halt geht, muß ich gestehen.


Diese Klammerhalterung wird bei AMD seit 2003 verwendet. Sprich als der Athlon 64 kam und das hat damit seit Sockel 940 und 754, über 939 und die gesamte FMx(+) und AMx(+)-Schiene Bestand.

Achja: Auf meinem K8N von Ende 04/Anfang 05 ist auch diese Halterung und der Kühler hält darauf bis heute, ohne das irgendwas abbricht. Selbst so Schwergewichte wie einen Scythe Mugen 1/Infinity von 2006, der auch problemlos auf AM4 klammern kann.


----------



## onlygaming (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Diese Klammerhalterung wird bei AMD seit 2003 verwendet. Sprich als der Athlon 64 kam und hat damit seit Sockel 940 und 754, über 939 und die gesamte FMx(+) und AMx(+)-Schiene Bestand.
> 
> Achja: Auf meinem K8N von Ende 04/Anfang 05 ist auch diese Halterung und der Kühler hält darauf bis heute, ohne das irgendwas abbricht. Selbst so Schwergewichte wie einen Scythe Mugen 1/Infinity von 2006, der auch problemlos auf AM4 klammern kann.



Nein der muss laut Tim´s Skepsis schon MINDESTENS drei mal abgefallen sein! 

Poulton ist das lebende Beispiel hier im Thread wie sicher dieses Klammer Verfahren ist.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Mir hat mal ein Kühlerhersteller-Support mitgeteilt, daß die AM4-Klammerhalterung zwar an sich stabil sein, aber das Plastik über die Jahre hinweg altern könne und irgendwann dadurch brüchig oder anderweitig instabil werden kann, aber keine Ahnung unter welchen Bedingungen und nach wievielen Jahren... 

Meint ihr denn nicht, daß der Noctua NH U12S SE-AM4 in jeder Hinsicht der bessere Kühler als der Wraith Prism ist? 

Der aktuelle Stand bei mir ist:

Kühler: Höchst wahrscheinlich Noctua NH U12S SE-AM4
CPU: Höchst wahrscheinlich R7-2700X
MB: Asrock X470 Master SLI oder Asrock Fatal1ty X470 Gaming K4 oder Asrock X470 Taichi oder MSI, sofern die MSI X470 Boards mindestens 10K Elkos haben, das muß ich erst noch heraus finden!
RAM: *Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL16-18-18 (BLS2C8G4D26BFSB)* oder *Kingston HyperX Predator 2x 8GB DDR4-3200 (HX432C16PB3K2/16)*
NT: Bequiet Straight Power 11 CM 450 oder 550 Watt
Gehäuse: Wahrscheinlich das: https://www.corsair.com/eu/en/Categ...w-Edition-Full-Tower-ATX-Case/p/CC-9011078-WW


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Natürlich hat dir ein Hersteller das mitgeteilt, der will ja dass du deren Produkt kaufst, welches diese Probleme natürlich nicht hat.


----------



## amdahl (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Ja, Kunststoffe altern. Das gilt auch für alle anderen Kunststoffe die sich in so einem PC befinden. Lüfter, Verkleidungen, Gehäuseteile...gehen irgendwann in Gebrösel über.
Traust du deinem Lieblingshersteller AMD wirklich zu dass sie bei der Wahl des Kunststoffs für ihre millionenfach verbauten Boxed-Kühler so daneben greifen? Das wäre doch eher etwas für Intel um ihre Kunden dazu zu zwingen sich einen neuen PC zu kaufen.
Wow, was für ein Trumm von einem Gehäuse für das bisschen Hardware.

Die nächste Baustelle "Elkos" ist also bereits aufgetan...
Vorschlagsrunde für neue Probleme, ich fang an:
- Stabilität der PCIe-Slots. Müssen sie metallverstärkt sein?
- Langlebigkeit der Wärmeleitpads auf den VRMs?
- Lüfter: PWM-brummen, also doch lieber 3-pin?
- PC unter dem Schreibtisch: wie wirken sich die höheren Temperaturen auf die Lebensdauer aus?
- Standby: schädlich für das Netzteil?


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



amdahl schrieb:


> Ja, Kunststoffe altern. Das gilt auch für alle anderen Kunststoffe die sich in so einem PC befinden. Lüfter, Verkleidungen, Gehäuseteile...gehen irgendwann in Gebrösel über.
> Traust du deinem Lieblingshersteller AMD wirklich zu dass sie bei der Wahl des Kunststoffs für ihre millionenfach verbauten Boxed-Kühler so daneben greifen? Das wäre doch eher etwas für Intel um ihre Kunden dazu zu zwingen sich einen neuen PC zu kaufen.



Eigentlich traue ich AMD mehr Qualität zu als Intel, das stimmt schon, aber wie du schon richtig schreibst, Kunststoffe altern und irgendwann gehen sie nunmal kaputt und dann knallt mir der gut 600g schwere Kühler auf die Grafikkarte...
Denn es reicht bei der Klammerhalterung ja bereits, wenn der obere Bügel kaputt geht, oder halt das Kunststoffteil, in das er eingehakt wird, daß der Kühler abfällt, sofern ihn die WLP nicht hält, was ich weniger glaube. 

Außerdem hat der Wraith Prism nur einen kleinen Lüfter, der Noctua NH U12S SE-AM4 hat einen 120mm-Lüfter und wird damit deutlich leiser sein und durch den Toweraufbau auch sicherlich noch ein Stück besser kühlen und vermutlich höhere Allcore-Turbo-Taktraten unter längerer Volllast auf allen Kernen ermöglichen.


----------



## amdahl (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Einfache Lösung für dieses eher psychologische Problem: Zugentlastung durch einen strategisch platzierten Kabelbinder.


----------



## tobse2056 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



amdahl schrieb:


> Einfache Lösung für dieses eher psychologische Problem: Zugentlastung durch einen strategisch platzierten Kabelbinder.



Aber wenn dann nur mit einen Metallkabelbinder nicht das der Kunststoffkabelbinder bröselig wird und dann im entscheidenden Moment versagt

100er 500x4.6mm Edelstahl Kabelbinder Metall Kabelbinder Edelstahlbinder Metallkabelbinder Stahlband Hitzeschutzband: Amazon.de: Beleuchtung


----------



## Venom89 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Am besten einen aus Kunststoff


----------



## Poulton (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Meint ihr denn nicht, daß der Noctua NH U12S SE-AM4 in jeder Hinsicht der bessere Kühler als der Wraith Prism ist?


Warum stellt man eine Frage aus der schon hervorgeht, dass der Fragesteller gar nicht vorhat den Boxed zu verwenden, sondern sich nur darin bestätigt sehen und Streicheleinheiten bekommen will, weil er den Noctua sich zulegt?



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Aber wenn dann nur mit einen Metallkabelbinder  nicht das der Kunststoffkabelbinder bröselig wird und dann im  entscheidenden Moment versagt
> 
> 100er  500x4.6mm Edelstahl Kabelbinder Metall Kabelbinder Edelstahlbinder  Metallkabelbinder Stahlband Hitzeschutzband: Amazon.de: Beleuchtung
> 
> ...


Sind die auch garantiert rostfrei?


----------



## Schaffe89 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Stand bei mir ist:
> 
> Kühler: Höchst wahrscheinlich Noctua NH U12S SE-AM4
> CPU: Höchst wahrscheinlich R7-2700X



Na dann kann es ja genauso noch immer eine Intel CPU werden.
Hast dich ja eh noch bei gar nichts festgelegt.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Meint ihr denn nicht, daß der Noctua NH U12S SE-AM4 in jeder Hinsicht der bessere Kühler als der Wraith Prism ist?



Wurde schon 20x diskutiert und bedarf keiner weiteren Diskussion.
Auch ich hab mir Mühe gegeben und einen Beitrag hierzu verfasst. Interessiert dich wohl aber einfach nicht.


----------



## syslog (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Von wegen Kühler nicht stabil, mein Enkel 1,5 Jahre hat am Wochenende meine Workstation umgehauen, da ist ein Nocuta 15 verbaut.
Das hat sowas von gescheppert, gut er war aus, aber ich dachte jetzt ist er hin.
Als er dann weg war, PC aufgemacht, nichts zu sehen, dann eingeschaltet, nichts, noch nicht einmal die Festplatten.
Jetzt weiß ich, ich muss neben Telefon, Smartphone, Frauen mit Röcke auch den Computer vor meinem Enkel schützen


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



amdahl schrieb:


> Einfache Lösung für dieses eher psychologische Problem: Zugentlastung durch einen strategisch platzierten Kabelbinder.



Schon klar, ein Kühlerhersteller schreibt mir, die Plastiklhalterung auf dem Board könnte im Laufe von Jahren altern und dann an Stabilität verlieren und weil ich das glaube was mir geschrieben wird und keine Lust habe wieder paar hundert Euro durch irgendeinen (vermeitbaren) Defekt oder Alterung zu verlieren hab ich da ein psychologisches Problem? 

Kabelbinder sind ebenfalls aus Plaste und vermutlich sogar noch aus minderwertigerem Zeug als die Rentention-Halterungen, außerdem woran sollte ich den Kühler denn mit Kabelbindern fixieren? 

Wäre der Wraith Prism genauso stabil verschraubt wie der Wraith Spire, dann würde ich den Kühler vermutlich erstmal ausprobieren und mir die ca. 66 Euro für den Noctua sparen, aber zu laut wäre er mir vermutlich trotzdem und das Topblow-Design ist ja auch sowieso nicht so der Kracher.



syslog schrieb:


> Als er dann weg war, PC aufgemacht, nichts zu  sehen, dann eingeschaltet, nichts, noch nicht einmal die Festplatten.
> Jetzt weiß ich, ich muss neben Telefon, Smartphone, Frauen mit Röcke auch den Computer vor meinem Enkel schützen



Wie jetzt? Ist der PC nun kaputt gegangen oder noch heil?


----------



## tobse2056 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Sind die auch garantiert rostfrei?



Rostfrei bestimmt schon, aber was ist mit der Kontakt Korrosion wenn er am Stahlgehäuse und Alu Kühler befestigt ist.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



amdahl schrieb:


> Vorschlagsrunde für neue Probleme, ich fang an:
> - Stabilität der PCIe-Slots. Müssen sie metallverstärkt sein?


Ich glaube das hatten wir so ähnlich vor ein paar Seiten.......


----------



## syslog (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Tim1974 der PC ist zum Glück heil, auch nach mehreren Benchmarks


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



syslog schrieb:


> Tim1974 der PC ist zum Glück heil



Ist bestimmt ein AMD-System, oder?


----------



## syslog (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Nein eine Intel Worksation von der Firma, denoch froh das sie heile ist


----------



## bastian123f (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mir hat mal ein Kühlerhersteller-Support mitgeteilt, daß die AM4-Klammerhalterung zwar an sich stabil sein, aber das Plastik über die Jahre hinweg altern könne und irgendwann dadurch brüchig oder anderweitig instabil werden kann, aber keine Ahnung unter welchen Bedingungen und nach wievielen Jahren...





Tim1974 schrieb:


> Eigentlich traue ich AMD mehr Qualität zu als Intel, das stimmt schon, aber wie du schon richtig schreibst, Kunststoffe altern und irgendwann gehen sie nunmal kaputt und dann knallt mir der gut 600g schwere Kühler auf die Grafikkarte...
> Denn es reicht bei der Klammerhalterung ja bereits, wenn der obere Bügel kaputt geht, oder halt das Kunststoffteil, in das er eingehakt wird, daß der Kühler abfällt, sofern ihn die WLP nicht hält, was ich weniger glaube.



Ja Kunststoff KANN altern und KANN instabil werden. Wie du schon schreibst weißt du die Bedingungen nicht. 

Mir kommt es langsam nur noch so vor, dass du extra immer irgendwelche Ausreden erfindest.

Willst du nun einen PC oder nicht? Ich habe bisher noch nie ein kaputtes Retention Modul gesehen.


----------



## Poulton (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher noch nie ein kaputtes Retention Modul gesehen.


Ich persönlich auch nicht. Das einzige was ich in einem PC hab altern sehen, abseits davon das die Hardware nicht mehr den Anforderungen entspricht, sind Gummientkoppler für Festplatten und Lüfter, die erst knüppelhart werden und dann anfangen zu zerbröseln, Bios-Batterien, Kondensatoren und wenn irgendwelche Kabel mit einem Gummiband zusammengemacht wurden. Das löst sich nach spätestens 4 Jahren auf und klebt dann auch gerne mal am Gehäuse fest.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Trotzdem finde ich es schade, daß AMD beim boxed-Kühler nicht durchgängig den Weg der stabilen Verschraubung gewählt hat, den der Wraith Stealth und Spire ja schon bieten kann. Bei dem ansonsten hohen Qualitätsanspruch von AMD bei den Ryzen CPUs, der Intel in vielerlei Hinsicht alt aussehen läßt, hätte man dem Wraith Prism auch eine stabile Verschraubung, notfalls eben mit einem Querbügel, spendieren können, dazu noch 1-2 Heatpipes mehr und einen 120mm-Lüfter.

Gabs eignetlich je mal ein Towerkühler als boxed-Kühler?


----------



## Poulton (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Der dann von dir sowieso nicht genutzt worden wäre?


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Doch, wenn er leise läuft und auch Volllast auf allen Threads mit AVX mit unter 80°C schafft, dann schon.


----------



## pope82 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

schafft er nicht und leise ist er auch nicht. kauf dir einfach nen kühler für 30 € und gut ist.


----------



## syslog (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Leise und volle Leistung dann ein anderer Kühler.
Der boxed Kühler von AMD limitiert die Leistung vom x2700, ich komme z.B.: prime95 nicht über 4050 MHz.
Aber die Befestigung ist bombenfest und der Bügel zum umlegen genial einfach.
Demnächst hole ich mir den Kühler:
YouTube


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Der boxed ist aus dem Rennen bei mir, zum einen werd ich wahrscheinlich den Ryzen 2600 nehmen, der hat einen deutlich kleineren boxed-Kühler und dem traue ich gar nicht viel zu, zum anderen bin ich entschlossen den Noctua NH U12S SE-AM4 oder einen anderen Noctua zu nehmen.


----------



## INU.ID (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Mal als kleinen Einwurf, weil ich jetzt schon wieder einige Postings löschen, und jemanden wegen PA/Beleidigung/unpassender Ausdrucksweise sperren musste:

Es ist absolut kein Problem, wenn sich ein User (A) von einem anderen User (B) - in welcher Form auch immer - genervt fühlt. Sowas gibts schon im RL, ergo kann es auch im Internetz passieren. Was ich dabei aber nicht verstehe ist, wenn A sich von B genervt fühlt, aber trotzdem immer wieder die "Nähe" (die Threads/Postings) von B sucht - quasi wie eine Motte das Licht.

Und wenn A dann noch wegen seinen Beleidigungen B gegenüber gesperrt wird, und nach Ablauf der Sperre nichts wichtigeres zu tun hat, als direkt wieder zu B zu gehen - und ihn wieder anzugreifen und zu beleidigen. Dann muß ich als Außenstehender doch eigentlich langsam an der Intelligenz von A zweifeln, oder nicht?

Ihr habt ein Problem mit IRGENDEINEM Thema/User im Internetz? OK, macht überhaupt nichts. Dann bleibt dem Thema/User doch einfach fern! Fertig, so einfach ist der Käse gegessen.

Weitermachen.


Edit: Und die Elko-Threads sind wieder offen, weil sie in den passenden Hersteller-Support-Foren erstellt wurden, wo sie auch rein gehören, und die Schließung von mir unnötig/ein Missverständnis war. Aber das ist nicht Thema dieses Threads hier!


----------



## seahawk (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Trotzdem finde ich es schade, daß AMD beim boxed-Kühler nicht durchgängig den Weg der stabilen Verschraubung gewählt hat, den der Wraith Stealth und Spire ja schon bieten kann. Bei dem ansonsten hohen Qualitätsanspruch von AMD bei den Ryzen CPUs, der Intel in vielerlei Hinsicht alt aussehen läßt, hätte man dem Wraith Prism auch eine stabile Verschraubung, notfalls eben mit einem Querbügel, spendieren können, dazu noch 1-2 Heatpipes mehr und einen 120mm-Lüfter.
> 
> Gabs eignetlich je mal ein Towerkühler als boxed-Kühler?



Ein boxed muss kinderleicht zu befestigen sein und da taugt Verschraubung nicht. Abgesehen davon habe ich letzte Woche noch ein Sockel A System gesehen, der Boxed war immer noch bombenfest und auch die Intel boxed sind noch nie durch Alterung des Plastiks spontan von der CPU gefallen.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Allerdings haben die intel-boxed-Kühler auch 4 Push-Pins und auch wenn ich kein Freund der Dinger bin, abfallen wird der Kühler da vermutlich erst wenn alle 4 Pins versagen, aber bei der AMD Klammerhalterung reicht es wenn die Seite mit dem Spannhebel und Bügel oder der Plastik-Haltebügel wo dieser eingehängt wird versagt, dann knallt einem das Teil runter und bei gut 600g kann es schon gut zu Schäden an der Grafikkarte oder anderen Teilen kommen. Die intel-boxed-Kühler sind neben dem vierfachen Halt auch viel leichter als der Wraith Prism.

Der Idealfall was Stabilität angeht ist meiner Ansicht nach der AMD Wraith Stealth und Spire, hier halten 4 Schrauben den Kühler auf dem Board, die bis in die Backplate gehen, stabiler gehts nicht. Danach kommt gleich mein Noctua NH L12, er ist leicht, baut nicht sonderlich hoch und wird ebenfalls stabil verschraubt, wenn auch nur mit 2 Schrauben.

Nochmal eine Frage zur Stabilität, gerade Towerkühler die hoch bauen und meist über 700g wiegen bürgen ja noch das Risiko in sich, daß man beim Basteln im Gehäuse oder beim sauber machen mit der Hand mal richtig ordentlich gegen den Kühler stößt, man übt dann ja eine ordentliche Hebelbewegung auf den Kühler und damit auch die CPU und das Mainboard aus, ist dadurch schonmal jemand etwas kaputt gegangen?
Selbst wenn man ungeschickt die Lüfter wechselt, kann man den Towerkühler schon versehentlich ordentlich hin und her biegen, darum würde ich die Kühlermontage und Lüfterwechsel immer nur bei ausgebauten Mainboard empfehlen.


----------



## onlygaming (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Ja ist mir einmal passiert........ hatte das ganze Mainboard in der Hand :/

Nein weil ich noch nie so motorisch unbegabt war das mir so etwas passiert ist


----------



## onlygaming (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Doppelpost


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

 Ja, du bist der größte, ich weiß... 

Ernsthaft, das kann jedem passieren, daß man mit dem Handrücken mehr oder minder doll am Towerkühler hängen bleibt, dem einen passiert es vielleicht öfter, dem anderen seltener, aber niemand ist unfehlbar.
Selbst mit den Lüfterdrahtbügeln übt man schon eine gewisse Hebelwirkung aus.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nochmal eine Frage zur Stabilität, gerade Towerkühler die hoch bauen und meist über 700g wiegen bürgen ja noch das Risiko in sich, daß man beim Basteln im Gehäuse oder beim sauber machen mit der Hand mal richtig ordentlich gegen den Kühler stößt, man übt dann ja eine ordentliche Hebelbewegung auf den Kühler und damit auch die CPU und das Mainboard aus, ist dadurch schonmal jemand etwas kaputt gegangen?
> Selbst wenn man ungeschickt die Lüfter wechselt, kann man den Towerkühler schon versehentlich ordentlich hin und her biegen, darum würde ich die Kühlermontage und Lüfterwechsel immer nur bei ausgebauten Mainboard empfehlen.



Ich habe mein Mainboard schon mehrfach *am schweren Tower-Kühler* in das Gehäuse gehoben. Und Tatsache, der PC läuft noch.
Und ich habe beim Staubwischen und der Kühlermontage auch schon ordentlich am Kühler gehebelt, teils absichtlich, teils unabsichtlich, das macht dem PC auch nichts. Lässt sich teilweise gar nicht vermeiden.

Du machst dir auch da mal wieder Gedanken über Dinge...

Übrigens:


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Schade fand ich auch, daß anscheinend niemand hier einen Ryzen7-2700(X) mit boxed-Kühler betreibt, denn niemand wollte mir einen Wert schätzen, den die CPU bei Prime95 SmallFFTs mit dem boxed-Kühler erreichen wird und Prozessorarchitektur meinte in einem anderen Thread, um die 90°C wären doch nicht gesund für die CPU, wenn ich ihn da richtig verstanden habe (ist ja nicht immer ganz einfach bei seinem Schreibstil ).



Ich habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen, ob da schon jemand geantwortet hat, muss dir da aber mal ein paar Illusionen nehmen. Sowohl mit dem Wraith Prism als auch meinem Macho läuft der 2700X bei mir mit 3,7 - 3,8 GHz auf allen Kernen ins Templimit von 85 Grad (die Lüftersteuerung rechnet da ja für mehr Taktspielraum noch mal 10 Grad drauf und gaukelt dem System beunruhigende 95 Grad vor).


----------



## tobse2056 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Mainboard schon mehrfach *am schweren Tower-Kühler* in das Gehäuse gehoben. Und Tatsache, der PC läuft noch.
> Und ich habe beim Staubwischen und der Kühlermontage auch schon ordentlich am Kühler gehebelt, teils absichtlich, teils unabsichtlich, das macht dem PC auch nichts. Lässt sich teilweise gar nicht vermeiden.



Sobald der Kühler drauf ist, hebe ich das Mainboard nur noch am Kühler an. Besser kann man es nicht greifen und ins Gehäuse setzen.




Tim hör auf dir Gedanken zu machen und hol dir endlich deinen Rechner !


----------



## onlygaming (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ja, du bist der größte, ich weiß...



Man muss ja bei deinen Bedenken davon ausgehen, anders würde man solch Fragen nicht stellen ob der PC davon direkt kaputt geht.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

@Tim hast du eigendlich keine angst das du die schrauben zu fest anziehst?


----------



## Blackout27 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Es ist absolut kein Problem, wenn sich ein User (A) von einem anderen User (B) - in welcher Form auch immer - genervt fühlt. Sowas gibts schon im RL, ergo kann es auch im Internetz passieren. Was ich dabei aber nicht verstehe ist, wenn A sich von B genervt fühlt, aber trotzdem immer wieder die "Nähe" (die Threads/Postings) von B sucht - quasi wie eine Motte das Licht.



Danke für die Bestätigung! Genau das Frage ich mich auch schon seit Wochen wenn's um Tim seine Threads geht. Verstehe ja die Mehrheit die sich von vielen Fragen genervt/verarscht oder einfach missverstanden fühlt aber man muss den User dann auch nicht ständig mit seiner persönlichen Meinung zum Gegenüber belästigen. 

Ich helfe Tim auch gerne wenn ich helfen kann bzw. helfen will. Gerade jetzt wo er sich endlich neue Teile kaufen möchte. Ist doch auch sehr sehr schade wenn man wegen solchen "Missverständnissen" gesperrt wird. Wir sind doch hier um unser Hobby mit Gleichgesinnten zu teilen und uns gegenseitig zu Helfen


----------



## HagenStein87 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Bei dem TE ist es eher eine Betreuung...


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Es ist eine Diskussion, die sehr in die Tiefe geht, viel mehr als in den meisten anderen Beratungsthreads. Ich habe halt eine ziemlich andere Denk-/Herangehensweise als die meisten hier, dadurch kann es echt interessant werden, sofern man sich darauf einläßt und gegenseitig Respekt vor einander hat.

Es geht dabei nicht nur um meine Kaufplanung, auch nicht um meine übertriebenen Ängste was kaputt zu machen, sondern einfach darum die Dinge richtig ausführlich durch zu diskutieren.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Dann sollten das Thema ja jetzt "richtig  ausführlich durch diskutiert" und deine Ängste Luftkühler betreffend  endlich ausgeräumt sein.


----------



## syslog (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Zitat Zitat von Tim1974 Beitrag anzeigen
Schade fand ich auch, daß anscheinend niemand hier einen Ryzen7-2700(X) mit boxed-Kühler betreibt, denn niemand wollte mir einen Wert schätzen, den die CPU bei Prime95 SmallFFTs mit dem boxed-Kühler erreichen wird und Prozessorarchitektur meinte in einem anderen Thread, um die 90°C wären doch nicht gesund für die CPU, wenn ich ihn da richtig verstanden habe (ist ja nicht immer ganz einfach bei seinem Schreibstil ).

Ich weiß nicht ob in diesem Thread oder in Deinen vielen anderen Threads, habe ich Dir ein Scrennshot mit Temp von HWinfo und prime95 gemacht, falls Du Sehbehindert bist, kann ich Dir den auch vergrößern?
Mit Deinen ganzen Threads, müsste man einen geklusterten Datenbank Server erstellen, denn sicherlich machst Du noch einige Threads und man will ja nicht den Überblick verlieren 

Also  Tim ich habe nun die Ultimative Lösung für Dich:
YouTube

Gibt es auch als Fertig : der8auer Aqua Exhalare, i7-7800X, GTX 1080
CaseKing baut Dir dort auch einen AMD Ryzen ein.

- Keine Kühler probleme
- Kein Staub und dadurch keine Säuberung also kein Kühler verrücken usw.
- Temperaturen spielen hier überhaubt keine Rolle
- Grantie Erweiterung möglich, CaseKing macht Dir bestimmt ein gutes Angebot für 10 Jahre
- Transport kein Problem Mintdata hat sich darauf spezialisiert, die haben auch schon CTs nach Russland geliefert und sicherlich bekommst Du da einen Mengen-Rabatt
Wen Dir das jetzt zu Teuer ist, dann einfach selbst machen und Happy sein, falls nicht gibt es dann echt nur noch eine Lösung die ich für Dich sehe:
Microsoft Azure: Cloud Computing-Plattform und -Dienste

Der Vorteil hier :
- Liefert alle Leistung die Du möchtest
- Keine Kühler- und Temperatur -Probleme
- Benötigst keinen neuen Rechner und Du brauchst Dir darüber auch keine Gedanken mehr darüber zu machen
- Wen Du hier über 10 Jahre abschließt, bekommst Du guten Konditionen, ganz sicher 

So welche Lösung darf es jetzt sein ?


----------



## bastian123f (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Allerdings haben die intel-boxed-Kühler auch 4 Push-Pins und auch wenn ich kein Freund der Dinger bin, abfallen wird der Kühler da vermutlich erst wenn alle 4 Pins versagen, aber bei der AMD Klammerhalterung reicht es wenn die Seite mit dem Spannhebel und Bügel oder der Plastik-Haltebügel wo dieser eingehängt wird versagt, dann knallt einem das Teil runter und bei gut 600g kann es schon gut zu Schäden an der Grafikkarte oder anderen Teilen kommen. Die intel-boxed-Kühler sind neben dem vierfachen Halt auch viel leichter als der Wraith Prism.
> 
> Der Idealfall was Stabilität angeht ist meiner Ansicht nach der AMD Wraith Stealth und Spire, hier halten 4 Schrauben den Kühler auf dem Board, die bis in die Backplate gehen, stabiler gehts nicht. Danach kommt gleich mein Noctua NH L12, er ist leicht, baut nicht sonderlich hoch und wird ebenfalls stabil verschraubt, wenn auch nur mit 2 Schrauben.
> 
> ...



Die Boards halten schon eine Menge aus. Wenn du da mal kurz drankommst, ohne jetzt wirklich viel Kraft auszuüben, dann ist es eigentlich wurscht. Und so stark kann sich das Board auch durch die Verschraubung nicht durchbiegen. Also da solltest du dir keine Gedanken machen. Aber wenn du natürlich sehr stark dagegen kommst, oder es sogar gezielt darauf anlegst, dann kannst du da schon was ruinieren.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Ok, dann sind wir hier eigentlich fertig, würde ich sagen.

Es gibt immer Risiken, das ist mir klar, durch einen dummen Fehler kann man auch mal was kaputt machen, selbst mir mit meinem übervorsichtigen Herangehen kann das passieren, wenn auch vielleicht etwas seltener aus beim Durchschnitt.
Vielleicht ist die Sorge was kaputt zu machen auch einer der Gründe, warum ich meist keine Highend-Teile mehr kaufe, wenn dann wirklich mal was schief läuft, kauf ich mir halt ein Ersatzteil, ohne deswegen gleich wieder Unsummen ausgeben zu müssen.
Nur wo ich nicht sparen will ist am Mainboard, am Kühler, an Netzteil und am Gehäuse, ebenso nicht an den Gehäuselüftern.


----------



## -Shorty- (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Es gibt immer Risiken, das ist mir klar, durch einen dummen Fehler kann man auch mal was kaputt machen, selbst mir mit meinem übervorsichtigen Herangehen kann das passieren, wenn auch vielleicht etwas seltener aus beim Durchschnitt.



Wow...


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Hmm, ich nehme mich einfach mal ganz dreist als Durchschnitt.
Mir ist in den letzten 20 Jahren 2-3 mal was kaputt gegangen.
In der Zeit habe ich etwa 15-20 Rechner zusammengebaut und bestimmt 50-100 mal verschiedene Hardware gewechselt.
Tim, wie siehts da bei dir aus?

Falls wer fragt:
1.Mit nem Schraubendreher abgerutscht und ein paar Leiterbahnen zerstört.
2.Schrauben bei nem Kühler rundgemacht, man sollte auch immer das richtige Werkzeug benutzen.
3.Fällt mir bestimmt noch ein.


----------



## Zerosix-06 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

ich bastel auch seit zig Jahren am PC, mein letzter gekaufter Komplett Rechner war ein 486 mit 40MHz...
in all den Jahren hatte ich einen einzigen Hardwaredeffekt an einer PC Komponente.
Und zwar habe ich einen Athlon Thunderbird beim Übertaktungsversuch "zerstört" 
Overclocking - Athlon K7 (Thunderbird) - Anleitung zum UEbertakten eines Athlon K7 (Thunderbird) - PC-Erfahrung.de
das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Das erinnert mich an das erste OC was ich je mit nem Prozessor gemacht habe.
Ein AMD K6, noch schön mit den kleinen Schaltern auf dem Board den Takt einstellen.
Hatte dadurch wahnwitzige 33MHz mehr.


----------



## Poulton (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Sobald der Kühler drauf ist, hebe ich das Mainboard nur noch am Kühler an. Besser kann man es nicht greifen und ins Gehäuse setzen.


Das mache ich selbst noch bei meinem mittlerweile 13 Jahre alten K8N. Ganz egal ob da gerade der Mugen, Andy Samurai Master oder Wraith anno 2006 drauf ist.* Da bricht nichts ab, aber manch einem anscheinend viel zu oft ein Zacken aus der Krone.

*= Man kann nie genug Kühler haben!



JoM79 schrieb:


> 1.Mit nem Schraubendreher abgerutscht und ein paar Leiterbahnen zerstört.


Schade das nicht mehr die Zeiten sind, wo man durch falsches aufsetzen des Kühlers, den Die zerkrümmeln konnte. Andererseits: Nicht auszudenken was Tim für Threads aufmachen würde.

Meine geschrottete Hardware bisher: Ein Mainboard, weil ich vergessen habe den PCIe Arretierungshebel zu lösen, als ich die Grafikkarte ausgebaut habe. Die verbauten Kondensatoren dienen jetzt als Ersatzteile, u.a. auf oben genannten K8N.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. August 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom Thermalright ARO-M14 Orange?
Ist der besser als der Noctua NH U12S SE-AM4?

Ich hab mir dieses Video zur Montage angeschaut:
YouTube

Die Schrauben haben anscheinend keine Federn, weiß jemand ob sie ein begrenzendes Gewinde haben und/oder wie hoch der Anpressdruck bei dem Kühler ist?


----------



## bastian123f (3. August 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom Thermalright ARO-M14 Orange?
> Ist der besser als der Noctua NH U12S SE-AM4?
> 
> Ich hab mir dieses Video zur Montage angeschaut:
> ...


Die Thermalright Kühler sind auch nicht schlecht. Ich hatte da nur mal einen Top Blower und kann mich wirklich nicht beschweren.

Das mit dem Begrenzten Gewinde siehst du im Video. Die Distanzstüpcke werden Handfest auf die Backplane vom Retention Modul geschraubt. Danach das Befestigungsblech direkt draufgeschraubt bis zum Anschlag.

Der Kühler wird da einfach dann auf das Befestigungsblech bis zum Anschlag draufgeschraubt. Aber bei einem Schraubkühler bestimmst immer du selbst den Anpressdruck. Ich habe bei meinem beQuiet die Schrauben einfach nach dem vorgegebenen Anziehdrehmoment nach DIN verschraubt. Da würde noch ein wenig gehen, wenn ich mit de Hand noch weiter schraube.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. August 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Der Kühler wird da einfach dann auf das Befestigungsblech bis zum Anschlag draufgeschraubt. Aber bei einem Schraubkühler bestimmst immer du selbst den Anpressdruck. Ich habe bei meinem beQuiet die Schrauben einfach nach dem vorgegebenen Anziehdrehmoment nach DIN verschraubt. Da würde noch ein wenig gehen, wenn ich mit de Hand noch weiter schraube.



Widerspricht sich das nicht irgendwie?
Einerseits ein limitierendes Gewinde und andererseits doch selbst bestimmter Anpressdruck?

Was mir bei dem Thermalright nicht so gefällt ist auch, daß diese 4 Schrauben noch vor dem Rahmen angeschraubt werden müssen und die Backplate danach noch locker sitzt und erst beim Befestigen des Kühlers selbst fest sitzt und das der Kühler eben keine Federschrauben hat.
Optisch find ich ihn aber besser als den Noctua NH U12S SE-AM4 und vermutlich kühlt er auch ein wenig besser, weil er ja ca. 130 Gramm mehr wiegt und einen größeren Lüfter hat, aber macht das in der Praxis viel aus?


----------



## bastian123f (3. August 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Widerspricht sich das nicht irgendwie?
> Einerseits ein limitierendes Gewinde und andererseits doch selbst bestimmter Anpressdruck



Was solol sich da widersprechen. Bei voll angezogenen Schrauben hat der Kühler einen bestimmten Anpressruck von xxx Nm. Der Druck wird aber deutlich über der vom Hersteller angegebenen Werte liegen. Also kannst du ja selber den Druck verringern. Oder halt einfach dranknallen bis zum Schraubenkopf.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Optisch find ich ihn aber besser als den Noctua NH U12S SE-AM4 und vermutlich kühlt er auch ein wenig besser, weil er ja ca. 130 Gramm mehr wiegt und einen größeren Lüfter hat, aber macht das in der Praxis viel aus?



Seit wann hat das Gewicht etwas mit der Kühlleistung zu tun? Wenn ich einen 2kg Alublock draufklatsche, dann wird der nicht besser kühlen als mein bequiet. Der Kühlkörper hat einfach mehr Fläche um die Energie abzugeben.

Also dann musst du die Oberflächeninhalt vergleichen.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. August 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Ich glaub, ich bleib besser beim Noctua, da hab ich volles Vertrauen, daß ich mir damit nichts kaputt machte, wiegt ja auch nur ca. 750 Gramm mit Lüfter.


----------



## tobse2056 (3. August 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich bleib besser beim Noctua, da hab ich volles Vertrauen, daß ich mir damit nichts kaputt machte, wiegt ja auch nur ca. 750 Gramm mit Lüfter.



Der Thermalright hat zwar keine Federn unter den Schrauben aber der Rahmen von Halterung biegt sich leicht beim festschrauben.. und arbeitet dann wie ne Feder.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. August 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Er ist aber schon ein ganz schöner Brocken, verbaut einem vermutlich einiges, wenn man später nochmal was am Board ändern möchte und er wiegt eben etwas mehr als der Noctua NH U12S.


----------



## tobse2056 (3. August 2018)

*AW: AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?*

Dafür ist der durch den weiten Lamellenabstand für langsam drehende Lüfter optimiert und  liefert ein gute Ergebnis bei geringen Drehzahlen und somit einen leisen Betrieb.


----------

